# Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser



## roman (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo!!!

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir heuer wieder mal Abwinden bzw. das Mitterwasser kaufen soll. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer den Pichlinger See befischt (hab Abwinden das letzte mal ca. vor 5 Jahren gehabt) und außer Hechte und hin und wieder mal ein Karpfen ist er ziehmlich uninteressant geworden mit der Zeit.

Jetzt wollt ich speziell dich, Lenzibald fragen, ob du in den letzten Jahren gute Erfolge gehabt hast und was so die Zielfische sind. Ich finde die beiden Altarme einfach extrem idyllisch... deswegen werde ich mir heuer wieder mal eine Lizenz für das Gewässer organisieren, glaube ich.

Grüße, roman


----------



## gismowolf (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus roman!
Ich begrüße Dich hier recht herzlich im Board und wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit uns! :q
Der letzte mir bekannte riesengroße Besatz für die von Dir angesprochenen Gewässer wurde durch das Augusthochwasser 2002 inszeniert!Da nahm das Hochwasser von 
Vöckla,Ager,Alm und Traun einen Großteil des Fischbestandes in die Donau mit!Und 
Fischerfreunde von mir berichteten im Herbst 2002 und im darauffolgenden Jahr von 
sagenhaften Fängen!Ein Urteil über den derzeitigen Bestand wird Dir allerdings,wie von Dir schon angesprochen, Lenzibald genauestens geben können. #h


----------



## roman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Das mit dem Besatz hab ich gar nicht gewusst, ist sicher nur positiv, da ich vor 5 Jahren, als ich das Gewässer hatte, nicht gerade überagend gefangen habe.

Hoffe auch dass mir Lenzibald weiter helfen kann...

Grüße, roman


----------



## posengucker (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Roman,

herzlich willkommen an Board und viel Spass.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

servus roman!!
von mir auch ein herzliches willkommen.viel spass hier.
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo und willkommen roman hier im board#h ! mfg.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Seruvs. Ich bin 2004 leider nicht viel zum Fischen gekommen. Ich kann nur sagen das im Mitterwasser viele Karpfen Schleien und auch einige Große Hechte wenn ich groß sage meine ich die Metermarke rumschwimmen. Mit der Karpfenrute wirst aber nicht viel Fangen eher Mit ner Feeder Match oder Winkelpicker. Die Karpfen sind meist so um die 2 kilo sind aber auch Größere dabei nur schwer zu fangen extrem vorsichtig. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen wo bekommt man heute noch ne Lizenz um 30 euro wo man 365 tage im Jahr und auch Nachtfischen darf. Es gibt auch ne Kombilizenz Steiningerrecht Abwindnerrecht und Langensteinerrecht um 91 Euro. Persönlich gefällt mir das Gewässer gut da man eigentlich jede Fischart fangen kann und nicht so eingeschränkt ist wie an anderen Gewässern. Wollte noch sagen zu Zweit haben wir an einem Tag 29 Karpfen erwischt alle so um die 2 bis 3kilo an der Winkelpicker. 2 von den 29 schwimmen jetzt in meinem Teich.


----------



## roman (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Kombi Mitterwasser und Awinden kaufen, da ich den Teil nach dem Kraftwerk sehr gut in Erinnerung habe. Dort habe ich etliche Barben, Nasen und hin und wieder mal einen Zander erwischt. Aber im Mitterwasser habe ich nie wirklich einen gute Erfolg erzielen können. Die Karpfen die du angesprochen hast, werden wahrscheinlich die Setzlinge sein, die nach der Überschwemmung nachgesetzt wurden... Wie fängt ma die am besten? Mit Futterkorb oder einfach kleines Grundblei, Schwimmer? 

Hast du schon mal Kontakt mit so einem Unterwasserkrokodil gehabt?

Ich war gestern gerade wieder mal am Mitterwasser und hab mich umgesehn nach möglichen guten Standplätzen. Und ich muss schon sagen ich freue mich jetzt schon wahnnsinnig auf eine Fischreiche ;+  Saison in einem der schönsten und Naturbelassensten Gewässer die ich kenne.

Übrigens danke für deine Antwort :m ... Grüße, roman


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Der größere den ich im Mitterwasser gefangen hab hate ca 5-6 kilo hab ihn nicht gewogen. Sind schon größere Karpfen drinnen nur die sind schwer zu Fangen wie gesagt am Beten mit der Winkelpicker oder Feeder Futterkorb und ein paar Maden oder Wurm hab ich die besten Erfolge gehabt. Eine Schleie mit 45cm hab ich auch erwischt. Hecht hab ich keinen gefangen habs auch nicht probiert zu wenig zeit wegen meinem Teich gehabt. Aber ich hab einen gesehen so ca 1bis 1,20m lang. der raubt immer an der gleichen Stelle werde heuer versuchen ob ich ihn kriege. Ansonsten wie du sagst Naturbelassen und immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## roman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Weist du zufällig, ob sich im Mitterwasser eigentlich auch mehrere Zander herumtreiben? Ein Freund von mir hatte beim Blinkern mal einen dran, ist ihm aber ausgeschlitzt #q ... ein riesen Teil war das, sag ich dir. Ist aber auch scho einige Jahre her. Wie schauts eigentlich mit größeren Barschen aus? Hab es damals nie wirkllich auf Raubfisch probiert.  Seit den letzten ein, zwei Jahren habe ich mich aber hauptsächlich auf Rauber spezialisiert. Deswegen auch mein Interesse.

Hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen, Danke, Grüße, roman


----------



## richard (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo miteinander!
Ich komme aus Pasching und habe ebenfalls das Abwindnerrecht. Da ich in Wien arbeite komme ich nur sehr selten zum Fischen. Meistens nur im Juli und August. Fische dann meistens im Staubereich an der Abwindnerseite so richtig brachial mit 28er Schnur und Futterspirale. Meistens fange ich ein paar wenige Barben, Brassen oder Nasen. Habe aber das Problem, das sich der Haken in der Futterspirale verheddert. Was tun um das zu vermeiden? Was und wie fängt ihr im Staubereich? 
Seid ihr ab und zu auch „Am Spitz“ oder auf der anderen Seite nach dem Kraftwerk. Ich bin dort noch nicht hingegangen, weil es doch recht weit ist. Wie schaut es dort fangmäßig aus? Einmal war ich unterm Kraftwerk auf der Astnerseite. Dort war aber die Strömung so stark, dass es mir sogar ein 100ter Blei ans Ufer geschleppt hat. Ich denke aber, dass hier doch viele Barben stehen könnten? Was sagt hier Eure Erfahrung?
Um jeden Tipp dankbar wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Richard


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo richard!!
willkommen im board.viel spass hier!du wirst sicher auskunft bekommen.
ich selber fisch an dem wasser leider nicht.
welche futterkörbe verwendet du?
ich habe welche die auf einem antitangelschlauch gezogen sind.die verwickeln sich nicht.schon gar nicht wenn du mit monovorfach fischt.du kannst noch zusätzlich ein kleines stück schlauch(ca 2,5cm) auf das vorfach und dann über den wirbel ziehen.
das spreizt beim absinken den haken vom wirbel etwas weg.beim karpfenvorfach mach ich das auch immer so.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus richard!
Auch ich begrüße Dich recht herzlich am Board und wünsche Dir viel Spaß hier!!
Erfahrungsgemäß stehen knapp unterhalb des Kraftwerkes mehr Fische,als irgendwo
anders im Fluß.Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast neben dem Turbinenauslauf zu fischen und zwar dort,wo sich ein Kehrwasser bildet!Da kommt nämlich allerhand Nahrung mit der Strömung und die Fische wissen das!!Und auch die Raubfische,wie Waller,Hecht und Zander wissen,daß dort jede Menge Fische zu erbeuten sind!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## richard (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Danke rob und gismowolf!

Heißt das, dass ich beim Kraftwerk am besten mit einem Stoppel knapp über Grund oder mit einem treibenden Blei fische? Soll ich eine Futterspur anlegen und wie gehe ich sicher, dass sich diese nicht in Windeseile in alle Richtungen zerstreut und wo soll man diese anlegen? (Netz mit alten Semmeln an einer Boje???). 
Also entschuldige, wenn ich so blöd frage, aber ich war bis jetzt nur im Stauraum oben und dort fischt es sich ja eher wie in einem See. Interessant ist aber, dass ich im Staurum mit den Barben (Lieblingsfisch) oft Glück gehabt habe. 
Liebe Grüße
Richard


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus richard!
Du hast genau richtig verstanden !!!
Ist zwar eine anstrengende Fischerei,weil man die Rute nicht ablegen soll,damit man 
blitzschnell auf einen Biß reagieren kann.
Ich habe meinen Militärdienst in der HUOS in Enns abgedient und habe zu dieser Zeit
in der Donau zwischen Ennsmündung bis Höhe Weikerlsee viel gefischt.Wie die Donau 
jetzt dort aussieht,weiß ich nicht,daher habe ich mir eine Luftaufnahme von Deinem Gewässer aus dem www geholt.Darauf sieht man,daß die Turbine in Fließrichtung gesehen sich rechts neben der Schiffschleuse befindet.Das fischreichste Kehrwasser befindet sich meiner Meinung nach rechts neben dem Turbinendurchfluß und befindet sich leider auch in der 50m Verbotszone.Oder ist es dort sogar auf 150m ausgedehnt worden!?Die nächste Topstelle ist der Mündungsbereich des Altwassers,das ist die Landzunge unterhalb der Schleuse am linken Ufer.Aber die Topstellen wirst Du auch 
am Fischwasser erkennen,denn dort werden sich viele Angler einfinden!!

Zum Vergleich hab ich hier noch eine Luftaufnahme vom DOKW  Altenwörth
reingestellt,damit man die gleiche Bauart ersehen kann.


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

bist du gescheit wolfgang,das sieht ja fast genau so aus wie bei uns in altenw.
fehlt nur das eine wehr,der bootshafen und der mühlbach |supergri


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi rob!
Oberflächlich gesehen ist es die gleiche Bauart!Nur daß in Asten nicht der Kamp in den Altarm mündet!!


----------



## richard (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Danke gismowolf!
Deine Beschreibungen sind ja richtig generalstabsmäßig! 
Sehr sympathisch. Übrigens das einzige was mich im August vom Fischen aufhalten kann ist das Schwammerlsuchen (Herrenpilze)!
Also ein kräftiges Petri für 2005
Richard


----------



## rob (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

da vorne bei euch am sporn wo die donauströmung den altarm schneidet.da gibt es eine kleine bucht.das sieht wie ein topplatz aus!echt genial eigentlich.da würd ich zuerst fischen...lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo richard!
Ich hoffe,daß Du im KW-Bereich auch schöne Fische fängst,damit wir uns dann hier im Board auch dran erfreuen können!Freut mich,daß Du auch meine zweite große Leidenschaft teilst!Kriegst einen Appetit drauf,wenn`st das Foto siehst?
Den von rob erspähten Hotspot sollst bald ausprobieren!!#h


----------



## löti (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute! (vor allem Gismo, Michlmair und Woif)

In den letzten Monaten bin ich ein sehr seltener Gast geworden. Die Selbstständigkeit nimmt sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Aber das wird schon wieder besser.

Ich wollte mir letztes Jahr auch mal die Donau im Stauraum Asten ansehen (mit dem Motorrad), bin aber leider am Zufahrtsweg gescheitert. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dort am besten hinkomme. Kann man nur beim Kraftwerk zufahren?

Ich bin kein Kofferraum Fischer - finde es sogar gut, wenn man nicht ganz zu leicht ans Wasser kommt. Dann ist der Befischungsdruck nicht zu groß. 

Für Tip's von Ortskundigen wäre ich dankbar!

lg
löti


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus löti!
Freut mich,daß Du wieder mal in`s Board geschaut hast!!Kann mir vorstellen,daß du einigen Streß hast.Aber zur Entspannung ab und zu könntest schon Deinen Kommentar 
dazugeben!Ich versuch,Dir eine Karte von den Zufahrtswegen hier reinzustellen!
Weiters nimm Dir mal vor,zum heurigen Boarditreffen zu kommen!!:q Wird voraussichtlich am 3.Juniwochenende sein! #h
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## richard (1. März 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@gismowolf
Ja, sehr schöne Schwammerl!!! Wenn doch schon Juli wär! Ich bin meist im Salzkammergut unterwegs; aber das ist ja eigentlich ein Anglerboard.
Richard


----------



## richard (1. März 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@löti
Von welcher Seite kommst Du denn mitn Motorrad? Astner- oder Abwindnerseite?
Richard


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus richard!
Im Forum Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber und in der Österreicherecke ist.... können wir über Pilze auch palavern und den anderen zeigen,was bei uns so wächst!!  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31903&highlight=Sommerpilze


----------



## richard (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wie sieht es bei Euch dieses Jahr in Abwinden&Asten aus? Wer war schon fischen und welche Erfahrungen gibt es dieses Jahr?
Geko und ich haben es dieses Jahr schon öfter im Altarm auf Karpfen probiert, aber mit mäßigem Erfolg. Obwohl wir zielgenau anfütterten (Frohlic, Mais). Einige wenige Bisse, aber enorm vorsichtig. Nur eine Brasse, mit ca. 2 kg, konnte gelandet werden – Schwimmt wieder friedlich im Altarm. 
Freue mich schon auf Eure Berichte
Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo richard,
ich hab heuer erstmals die Jahreskarte in Abwinden und war bisher ca. 5 mal fischen, aber durchwegs mit Erfolg! 1 Hecht (70cm), 2 Karpfen (53,62), 1 Renke (54cm) und Brachsen, Barsche, ...
Die Karpfen habe ich mit Frolic und Wurm gefangen. Den Hecht mit Wobbler, da hatte ich auch schon einige Fehlbisse dirket vor meinen Füßen noch entkommen, waren aber kleine, so um 40cm.

Eins ist jedoch eigenartig in Abwinden, ich hatte bisher noch keinen einzigen Biss in der Nacht, die letzte Nacht keinen einzigen Zupfer, gar nichts, vielleicht weil es zu kalt ist in der Nacht?? Für die Maden ist das Wasser auf jeden Fall noch zu kalt, die bewegten sich schon nach wenigen Minuten nicht mehr, daher auch nicht erfolgsversprechend; der Wurm hingegen ist sehr begehrt.

Wie schauts in Abwinden eigentlich mit Zander und Wels aus, hat da jemand Erfahrung??


----------



## richard (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Erstmals herzlich willkommen fishmike  :m 

Warst Du bei Deinen Fängen im Altarm, am Spitz oder aber im Staubereich – und auf der Astner oder Abwindner Seite?
Wir haben dieses Jahr den Altarm beackert, aber bis jetzt noch mit dürftigem Erfolg. Interessant an der Donau ist, dass ich in den späten 1990er Jahren in der Nacht sehr gut gefangen habe und jetzt nicht mehr. Dafür sind die frühen Morgenstunden umso besser geworden. #6 
Auf Wels habe ich in Abwinden noch nie gefischt, aber Geko und ich werden dies diesen Sommer ändern. |supergri 
Zander habe ich gelegentlich gefangen – auf Fischfetzen -, aber meist nur zwischen 40 und 45 cm. 
Ach ja und Rapfen sind auch immer wieder zu beobachten.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns diesen Sommer an der Donau.  :m  |supergri 
Lg
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



> Auf Wels habe ich in Abwinden noch nie gefischt, aber Geko und ich werden dies diesen Sommer ändern.



So ists recht  :m 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Welse hab ich in Abwinden mit sicherheit mehr als 100 Gefangen aber immer nur so um die 30 maximal 40cm groß. Waren beim Grundangeln auf Wurm gegangen. Ich bin mir sicher das sich dort auch Größere rumtreiben nur hab ich nie gezielt auf wels geangelt. Ich habe alle am Spitz zum Altarm gefangen.


----------



## fishmike (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo,



> Warst Du bei Deinen Fängen im Altarm, am Spitz oder aber im Staubereich – und auf der Astner oder Abwindner Seite?


Ich war auf der Abwindner Seite, gleich vor der Sandinsel, da hat man die Karpfen auch die ganze Zeit steigen sehen, den Hecht habe ich auch in dem Bereich gefangen. Sobald die Brücke dann fertig ist, werd ich mich aber auch auf zum Spitz machen, da mir Barben doch erheblich lieber sind als Karpfen, zumindes zum essen! Und die gibts schließlich nur in der Strömung.



> Ach ja und Rapfen sind auch immer wieder zu beobachten.


Die habe ich auch gesehen, vor meine Nase hat immer ein - ich schätze mal - mind. 80 cm Bursche geraubt, wirklich ein großes Gerät, wenn der gesprungen is hats ordentlich geplatscht und die Fische sind auseinander gefahren. Aber bisher hatte ich noch kein Glück ihn zu erwischen, noch dazu ist jetzt mein Spinnrute (Sportex Spin 2) abgebrochen, da muss das Spinnfischen wieder ein wenig warten!

Vielleicht bist du ja nächste Woche einmal an der Donau, ich werd auf jeden Fall - wenns das Wetter zuläßt - von Mittwoch Nachmittag bis Donnerstag Mittag an der Donau sein!! Dann werd ichs auch gleich mal auf Zander versuchen, vielleicht erwisch ich ja den, der meinem Wurm nachgestiegen ist und dann doch nicht wollte - ca. ein 40er.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja!!

lg
MICHI


----------



## richard (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus fishmike

Was meist Du genau mit Sandinsel? Die oberhalb der Brücke? Apropos Brücke @all: Weiß wer wann die fertig sein wird?
Ich werde in 2 Wochen in OÖ sein und ganz sicher in Abwinden – wenn’s nicht gerade stürmt und massive Gewitter auftreten – Nachtfischen.
Ich esse auch die Barben gerne – vielleicht werden sich jetzt manche boardies wundern – aber ich finde sie einfach exzellent!
Kräftiges PH für Mittwoch und Donnerstag

lg
Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Richard,

Die Brücke soll angeblich am 4. Juli fertig sein, bis dahin ists schwer auf die andere Seite zu kommen!
Die Sandinsel ist in der Nähe vom Spitz, genau dort wo der Altarm anfängt, dort hat das Kehrwasser eine Sandinsel gebildet, dort wohnt auch der Biber, wirklich ein netter Kerl!! Vor allem frisst der so putzig, der macht männchen und dann wickelt er sich das Schilf und frisst wie ein Eichhörnchen!



> Ich esse auch die Barben gerne – vielleicht werden sich jetzt manche boardies wundern – aber ich finde sie einfach exzellent!


Ich finde auch dass kaum ein Fisch mit einer Barbe mithalten kann, ob als Steckerlfisch, geräuchert oder filetiert, die schmeckt wirklich klasse!!

Hier noch ein Fotos von der Insel mit der Strömung und von meinem 60er 6kg Prachtkerl, gerade recht zum Essen#6 !!


----------



## fishmike (3. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wie schauts aus bei euch, hab ihr schon gut gefangen heuer??
War von Mo bis heute Mittag am Wasser und außer höchst aggressiver Gelsenschwärme hat nur wenig gebissen.

Ein Monster hat meine Tauwürmer geschluckt und hat Schnur von der Rolle genommen als wär ein Sportboot in meine Schnur gefahren. Ich hab gleich angeschlagen, heftige Gegenwehr gespürt, so als würde gar kein Widerstand durch die Bremse vorhanden sein und schon wars wieder vorbei, weil die Hauptschnur (0,35er mono) an einem Stein durchgeschabt wurde.

Das hat mich nun motiviert nächste Woche einmal auf Wels mit natürlich anderem Gerät anzusitzen, da auch schon andere "geklagt" haben immer wieder Bisse zu haben bei denen sie nicht den Funken einer Chance hatten.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Geko (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Fishmike!

Stimmts, du warst gestern zwischen Sandinsel und Nordufer fischen? Genau die selbe Geschichte haben mir nämlich ein anderer Fischer mit zwei kleinen Buben erzählt. Bin gestern selbst drausen gewesen. Wollte eigentlich auf Karpfen bei der 700m Markierung (stromabwärts von der Insel) gehen. Vorher hab ich noch ein paar Mal mit dem Twister (Sandra) durch gezogen und auf den ersten Wurf einen Hecht mit 80 cm und knapp 4 kg gefangen, mein erster heuer:g . An der Stelle wo du gestern warst hab ich vor ca. 3 Wochen 2 Karpfen gefangen (6-7 kg), ein Freund von mir hat am selben Tag ebenfalls einen gefangen und einen weiteren abgerissen. Mein nächster Streich wird ebenfalls das Wallerfischen dort sein. Zum Wochenende ist Richard wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und wir werden in der nächsten Woche verstärkt Fischen gehen. Hast du eine Ahnung wie man dort am besten auf Wels geht? Grund, U-Pose,Bojenmontage? Habe ein Schlauboot und möchte es auch einmal von der Insel aus in Richtung Schifffahrtsboje/Strömungskante auf Waller probieren. 

mfg
Gernot


----------



## gismowolf (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Gernot!
Wie war`s in Norge??Hast Du mit Deiner Freundin halbwegs erträgliches Wetter erlebt?


----------



## Geko (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Gismo,

Wetter war wirklich bestens. Von den 2 wochen die ich oben war hat es nur zwei Tage längere Zeit geregnet. In den ersten Tagen in Bergen und Alesund hatten wir bis zu 30 Grad. Es war wirklich traumhaft und es sind zwei wirklich nette Städchen. Später in Kristiansund und Trondheim ist es dann kühler geworden. Bin wirklich total begeistert von der Landschaft dort oben. Leider hab ich mir in der ersten Woche einen eitrigen Zahn zugezogen und war deswegen nicht ganz fit. Deswegen bin ich auch nur einmal dazugekommen mir ein  Boot zu mieten. War so ein 7 m Kajütboot mit Dieselmotor das ich mir zusammen mit zwei Schweden gemietet habe. Der Kapitän, ein etwa 70 jähriger Pensionist und hat uns zu einen wirklich günstigen Preis von 50 NOK/Std/Person am Fjord von Alesund umherkutschiert. Gefangen hab ich haufenweise kleine Köhler sowie einen Dorsch, Leng und Sei (Schellfisch?) mit jeweils ca. 2 kg an einem Nachmittag. Wenns das Geld zulässt möchte ich im Frühjahr umbedingt nochmal rauffliegen und wirklich intensiv fischen gehen. Du hast erzählt, dass du selbst immer rauffliegst. Über welchen Veranstalter buchst du da, und wieviel kostet das so ungefähr? 

Lg
Gernot


----------



## fishmike (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Geko,

ja richtig, ich bin von Montag bis Mittwoch dort gesessen, hab ich von den Mücken überstechen lassen und habe nur 2 Barsche mit 28cm und 25cm gefangen und ein paar Seider, die ja leier ganzjährig geschont sind. Auffallend war dass kein einziger Karpfen am Morgen gesprungen ist, was normal nicht der Fall ist.

Zu dem Hecht kann ich dir nur ein kräftiges Petri wünschen. Ich hab ca. 5h getwistert, gewobblert, ... und nichts gefangen, aber ich war nicht der  einzige, andere habens sogar vom Boot aus probiert und nichts gefangen. Aber ich hatte heuer auch schon das Glück einen 70er Hecht zu landen. An der gleichen Stelle wo ich gester war hab ich vor ca. 3 Wochen einen 10kg Schuppenkarpfen erwischt.

Am besten auf Wels schaut es mich auch an der Strömungskante hinter der Insel an, dort hatte ich auch meinen Biss. Mit der Weitwurfrute und 120g Blei mit Tauwürmern komme ich dort sogar hin, sind gut 90m.
Vorige Woche hat einer 3 Tage beim Schotterspitz ca. 50m aufwärts in Richtung Altarm auf Wels angesessen, der hat es mit Boje probiert. Ob er was erwischt hat weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mit U-Pose machen. 120g Blei, das sollte reichen, U-Pose, Haken mit Tauwurm und Tintlingen ca. 1 - 1,5m unter der Wasseroberfläche. Das kann man auch vernünftig weit werfen.

Ich werde nächste Woche sicher einige Tage in Abwinden sein, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja einmal!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Geko (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Michi

Ich habs heuer auch schon vom Spitz auf Wels probiert. Hab dabei eine Posenmontage (2m Tief) in die Strömung geworfen und in Richtung der Boje in den Rückstrom abtreiben lassen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Einen Wels muß ich heuer auf jeden Fall noch fangen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es an den nächsten Wochenenden wieder ordentlich heiß wird, ist sicher gut für die Beißlaune von den Welsen. Wenn es die Zeit und Arbeit zulässt, möchte ich nächste Woche einen mehrtägigen Ansitz machen. Da sehen wir uns dann eventuell, da wir ohnehin an den selben Plätzen fischen. Wegen den Karpfen wollte ich dir noch sagen, dass ich glaube das sie eher bei etwas höherem Wasserstand bei der Insel stehen. Wie ich meine gefangen habe war das Wasser jedenfalls um ca. 1 m  höher als momentan. 

Wünschen dir einen Wels über einen Meter
Gernot


----------



## gismowolf (4. August 2005)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Gernot!
In ca.1 Woche wird das Programm für Fischerreisen für 2006 ausgesandt.Wenn Du es haben willst,schick mir per PN Deine Postadresse und Du bekommst es zugesandt!
Da sind Flugreisen auf die Lofoten und zum Saltstraumen bei Bodö mit 40 kg Freigepäck dabei und das Fischereitackle wird Dir mit einem Kleinbus mit Anhänger hin-u.wieder zurückgefahren!!Am Flieger wird eigentlich nur Kühlbox und Reisetasche mitgenommen.Das Tolle daran ist,daß man in der Früh mit dem Bus nach München fährt und am Spätnachmittag bis abends schon zum Fischen ausfahren kann!


----------



## richard (10. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Die meisten von Euch werden es ohnedies bereits kennen. Das Land OÖ hat für einige Zeit ja den online – Wasserstand und –Temperatur vom Netz genommen. Hier ein neuer link, der hoffentlich lang anhält. 

http://www2.land-oberoesterreich.gv...and/Start.jsp?SessionID=SID-3DCFCFC3-76EEBB36

Zu Ostern werde ich meine Dissertation in Wien lassen und eeendlich zur heiß geliebten Donau fischen gehen. Jipi! Gibt es schon erste Erlebnisse in Abwinden?

Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (10. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wird sicher eine super sache, ich hoffe nur dass das Wetter mitspielt, denn für morgen hat er Schneefall gemeldet.... :c 
Wenn ich dann endlich meine Wallertaugliche Spinnrolle habe kanns richtig zur Sache gehen - ich fühle mich zu höherem berufen! :q 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (10. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Ich überlege nur, ob ich zu Ostern auf Karpfen Jagd machen soll oder meine Feederruten peitschen werde. Oder beides?


----------



## richard (25. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus mike!

Was sagst zur Wetterprognose? Schaut ja reichlich be....en aus. Wassertemperatur auf erfreuliche 12 Grad.


----------



## fishmike (26. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Ja, ich habs schon gesehen, wenn der Wettermensch da recht behalten sollte werde ich den ersten April seit einigen Jahren abschließen ohne einen Karpfen gefangen zu haben... Aber es kommt ja bald der Mai und dann ist der Hecht frei #6


----------



## richard (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus mike!

Ich sitze gerade in Wien und habe beschlossen ich sch...e auf das Wetter. In einer Stunde fahre ich nach OÖ. Ich gehe fischen! Wie schauts bei Dir morgen am vormittag aus? Pack mas? Ich werd ansitzen!

Ritschie


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Ritschie!
Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu Deinem Vorhaben!!Die letzten Tage vor der Schonzeit solltest Du voll nützen.Ich hab in den letrzten Apriltagen immer die 
meisten "Gelben"gefangen und aus Zucker bist ja eh nicht!!Ich will aus dem selben Grund auch noch in die Antiesen!In Nö sind die Verantwortlichen in Bezug auf Verordnungen ja etwas fortschrittlicher.Die haben erkannt,daß Zuchtkarpfen in freier Natur bei uns nicht mehr laichen und haben daher die Schonzeit für die Gelben abgeschafft!Das hat den gleichen Grund wie bei der Forellenzucht.Damit die Fische schneller wachsen,werden die die Eier im Augenpunktstadium mit einer Wärmewelle behandelt,da wachsen sie schneller,aber sie können sich dann nicht mehr selbst fortpflanzen!!
Übrigens,habe gestern den ersten Morchelbecherling in der Au gefunden.Da dauert es nicht mehr lang,bis die Morcheln massenweise aus dem Boden schießen.


----------



## richard (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Wolfgang!
Na aus Zucker bin ich sicher nicht. Das einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist der Wasserstand. Wassertemperatur liegt bei 12,6 Grad. des ist schon in Ordnung. Ich hoffe auf Weißfische, weil in der Küche schon ein Rezept "Ulmer Fischbratwurst" wartet. lecker. Na ist zu hoffen, dass das die Brachsen genau so sehen.
Schöne Grüße
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Richard,

alles Gute für Deinen Ansitz. Auch werde mich am Abend in Richtung AW bewegen und über Nacht bleiben, sofern nicht hefitge Gewitter aufziehen.

Letzte Woche hielt ich zum ersten Mal Ausschau nach Morcheln in der Au, da ein befreundeter Fischer bereits erste Morcheln gesichtet hatte. Entweder war es schon wieder zu trocken oder wir haben sie einfach nicht gefunden.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Werner!

Berücksichtigst Du bei den Ködern das zu erwartende Hochwasser und Eintrübung? Oder nicht?

Kräftiges Petri und ich werde die Gewitter veranlassen sich in der Nacht bereits in OÖ auszutoben, weil da schlafe ich friedlich zu hause.


----------



## posengucker (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Richard,

ich werde das Hochwasser und die Eintrübung nur in Bezug auf meinen Zeltplatz berücksichtigen 

Eine Rute mit Wurm und eine mit Frolic. In der Nacht wird der Wurm durch eine Maiskette ersetzt.

lg
Werner

P.S.: Danke fürs Gewitterentladen


----------



## fishmike (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Richard,
bei uns in OÖ hats heute Nacht ordentlich gewittert, vielleicht wars das ja schon....
Mein Schwager war gestern schon in Abwinden, aber ganzen Vormittag ohne einen einzigen Zupfer.
Ich hab heute meine Wallerspinnrolle bekommen, ich hoffe du weißt was das für den Sommer bedeutet! Spinnen bis die Finger wund sind!!

Ich habs jetzt einmal so geplant, dass ich am Freitag bald am Morgen mich unterhalb der Insel platzieren werde (mit meinem Schwager) und leider muss ich dann so ca. um 14 Uhr wieder nach Hause (training) und dann gehts ab nach Italien.
Ich hab noch nicht einmal Zeit gehabt meine 2 neuen NG-Blanks aufzubauen - derzeit herrscht wirklich Streß pur - von daher tut mir der Vormittag wieder einmal richtig gut!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Super!

Wir sehen uns morgen! Gehst auf Gelbe oder Weiße?
Ritschie


----------



## richard (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

So und jetzt bin i dahin. Allen ein kräftiges Petri fürs Wochenende!!!
Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (27. April 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Auf alles was Flossen hat! Ich werde am Abend noch schnell mit Frolic anfüttern fahren, werd morgen eine auf gelbe auslegen und die Feeder peitschen.... kanns schon gar nicht mehr erwarten wieder einmal einen richtig guten Drill zu haben mit einem gelben!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Blinker75 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hab auch ne Frage zum Mitterwasser. Werd mir in den nächsten Tagen auch eine Jahreskarte besorgen. War heute auch dort und hab ein paar Plätzchen ausgekundet. Wenn man so ne Karte erwirbt von wo bis wo genau kann bzw. darf man dann fischen, bzw. ist das Mitterwasser (Asten/Abwinden) auch in Teilstücke zerteilt? Kennt ihr dort Plätchen die auch etwas tiefer sind, was ich gesehen hab sind viele Teile extrem flach, vielleicht nen Meter tief wenn überhaupt.

Danke!
Jürgen


----------



## richard (1. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

nach oben schieb.


----------



## fishmike (1. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Richard,
du könntest ein paar Fotos von eurem gefangenen Wels rein stellen, würde mich wirklich interessieren!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Räuberschreck (1. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Das ist natürlich sehr interessant was da so über das Mitterwasser und Abwinden drinnen steht. Hab zwar noch nicht alles gelesen, bin aber Entzückt.

@richard: auch ich wäre an ein paar Welsfotos interessiert!

Mir ist letzte Woche ein Wels mit über 1m Länge abgekommen.

Tja, gesehn hab ich ihn ja, nur leider hab ich ihn am Zanderzeugl nicht bändigen können


----------



## richard (1. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Also gefangen hat ihn der Geko und Photoapparat haben wir keinen mit gehabt. Wer rechnet schon damit, dass wir einen Wels fangen? Der Gernot hat - so wie ich ihn kenne - aber bestimmt zu Hause fleißig geknippst.
so long
@Fishmike
Kommst heute? Und wenn ja, dann nimm einen Photoapparat mit, denn meiner hat den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## fishmike (6. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,
nachdem der Gernot vorige Woche beim Kraftwerk in Abwinden einen Wels gefangen hat habe ich mich gestern am Nachmittag auch auf den Weg gemacht um den Monstern aus Abwinden nachzusetzen. Das Wetter (Regen und Wind) hat durchaus seine Vorteile, denn wo sonst immer Saufgelage stattfanden war dieses mal Stille und außerdem versprach ich mir bei solch rauhem Wetter bessere Chancen auf Raub. 
Ich habe eine Rute mit einem Tauwurm bestückt auf Karpfen ausgelegt und eine mit einem Köderfisch auf Wels. Doch es kam wie es kommen mußte und um 1 Uhr riss mich ein wild pipsender Bissanzeiger aus dem Schlaf - es war allerdings nicht die Köfirute sondern die Karpfenrute. Ich bin natürlich sofort aufgesprungen, aus dem Zelt gestolpert und fast auf dem glitschigen Gestein in die Donau gerutscht. Bedingt durch den strömenden Regen und den pipsenden Bissanzeiger war ich aber schnell hellwach und und schlug einmal kräftig an damit der Haken sicher im Fischmaul saß. Nun gab der Fisch aber richtig gas. Er legte eine 100m Flucht hin und ich meinte den Fisch schon sicher verloren zu haben. Meine 3,5lb Karpfenrute wurde kräftig durchgebogen und mir wurde schnell klar dass das kein Karpfen war so wie dieser Fisch kämpft - sondern ein Wels. Ich musste den Fisch allerdings total "sanft" drillen, denn die Montage hatte eine große Schwachstelle: das 30er Vorfach und der 2er Wurmhaken. Nach ca. 15min und 2 langen Fluchten hatte ich den Fisch allerdings so weit dass ich ihn im Licht der Stirnlampe wahrnehmen konnte - ein Wels >1,2m - mein Herz schlug schneller... "nur nicht ausschlitzen oder abreissen.... " ABER schon wars vorbei und das Vorfach war durch. #q #q #q  Am liebsten wäre ich dem Fisch hinterhergesprungen und hätte ihn wie Crocodile Dandy die Krokodile besiegt. Ein lauter Aufschrei - so laut dass Richard in Gosau sicher aus dem Bett aufgeschreckt war - der Enttäuschung und Wut störte die Ruhe in Abwinden.... :r :r #q :r :r  An der Rute war nur noch ein total verschleimtes kurzes Stück Vorfach....
Aber schnell ein stärkeres Vorfach genommen, wieder einen einzigen Wurm an den Haken und wieder raus in die Donau. Um ca. 4 Uhr wurde ich erneut aus den Träumen gerissen, ein zögerliches Pipsen wurden wahrgenommen. Anfangs wurde Treibgut dafür verantwortlich gemacht, aber nach einem Blick auf die Rutenspitze wurde mir schnell klar dass erneut ein Fisch den Wurm genommen hatte und ich setzte einen Anhieb. Diesesmal gings zügig und der Fisch war am Ufer - im Lichtkegel der Stirnlampe konnte ich erneut einen Wels sehen, diesmal nur um einiges kleiner. Voll konzentriert musste ich auf den klitschigen Steinen den wild plantschenden Wels irgendwie aus dem Wasser bekommen und das mit einer 13ft Karpfenrute in der Hand. Ich versuchte ihn irgendwie zu stranden und schon wars wieder passiert und die Schnur war durch:r , nur dieses mal war ich schneller - oder schon darauf gefasst - und griff dem Fisch sofort ins Maul und hob ihn ans sichere Land|rolleyes .

Ich habe mir dann noch 1/0er Haken mit einem Kevlarvorfach zurecht gemacht und sie mit ein paar Würmern bestückt, jedoch kam leider kein Biss mehr, auch der Köfi blieb unberührt.


Nun ja, das Resultat der Nacht war ein versöhnlicher 82er Wels - auch wenn ich mich noch immer in den .... beißen könnte wegen des verlorenen Fisches. Aber eins ist wieder da und das ist die Motivation einen Großen zu fangen und das möglichst bald - am Dienstag gibts den nächsten Ansitz!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Michi!
Ich wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri!Danke für Deinen toll geschilderten Bericht,ich konnte den 120cm Wels direkt mit dem geistigen Auge sehen!!Für`s nächste Mal wünsch ich Dir ein bißchen mehr Glück!


----------



## Drohne (6. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Mensch Michi, dass war aber ein ordentlich spannend geschriebener Bericht! Der erste Waller war einfach Pech, aber der zweite war doch noch ein versöhnliches Ende.:m 

Weiterhin Petri Heil


----------



## fishmike (7. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Danke für die Komplimente, aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend, ich werde wieder kommen und den Wels fangen!!!! Aber nächstesmal hoffentlich mit Verstärkung, denn alleine ists wirklich richtig schwierig einen Wels heraus zu bekommen, vor allem dort wo ich angle!

@drohne
wünsch dir gute Besserung damit du bald wieder fischen gehen kannst!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Räuberschreck (7. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@drohne
Auch meinerseits gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder im Einsatz bist!!

@fishmike
Mir ist es auch schon zweimal unterhalb des Kraftwerkes so ergangen! Habe beide Waller (beide über 1m) leider knapp vor der Landung verloren #q . Kann daher deine Enttäuschung sehr gut verstehen.

Bezüglich Verstärkung - würde als reiner Raubfischangler einem Kollegen nach Terminvereinbarung zur Verfügung stehen!!!

LG Martin


----------



## rob (7. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

super michi!!!
dickers petri!der nächste reisst dann auch nicht mehr ab:m
auch dem geko nochmal herzliche gratulation an dieser stelle.lg rob

ps: hab gestern 2 zander aus der donau gefangen...uiii ich hab mich gefreut.der gössere hatte 1,3 kilos


----------



## richard (7. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus mike!

Nächste Woche wieder in OÖ! Nachdem der Kühlschrank mit Weißfischen sich schön langsam füllt, werde auch ich eine Welsstange riskieren!
Warst eigentlich bei den Stufen oder irgendwo zwischen den Steinschüttungen?
lg
Ritschie


----------



## fishmike (8. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



richard schrieb:


> Servus mike!
> 
> Nächste Woche wieder in OÖ! Nachdem der Kühlschrank mit Weißfischen sich schön langsam füllt, werde auch ich eine Welsstange riskieren!
> Warst eigentlich bei den Stufen oder irgendwo zwischen den Steinschüttungen?
> ...



Hallo,

ich war unterhalb der Insel, beim siebener, dort wo heuer im Frühling schon 2 Welse gefangen wurden.
Ich weiß noch nicht wies bei mir mit Angeln in nächster Zeit ausschaut, bei mir ändert sich gerade einiges im Privatleben. :v Mal schauen wann die Lust angeln zu gehen wieder kommt.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (8. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

jo schon klar. toi, toi, toi. Also wenn Lust und Laune oder Bedürfnis - Anruf genügt - und wir sitzen an der Donau.
Alles Gute


----------



## fishmike (28. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@Richard & Gernot
Was tut sich bei euch? Habts wieder mal gut gefangen in Abwinden?
Ich werd diese Woche wieder mal zu meinen Barben schauen, vielleicht beissen ja auch die Zander schon.... mal schauen. Wenns wieder an der Donau seids dann meldets euch!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

mooorgen!!!

war von euch wer in letzter zeit welsfischen??? geht was? :-D
würd mir das in asten gern mal anschauen, vl. hat ja wer interesse mich mal mitzunehmen *aufdräng* ;-)
nein jetzt im ernst, wär echt interessiert!!

lg, dominik


----------



## fishmike (30. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@fischerspezi1986
Ich war erst letztens wieder in Abwinden, jedoch ziemlich erfolglos, nur ein paar Barsche haben gebissen. Morgen gehe ich Barben fischen, jedoch in ein anderes Revier, wenn ich allerdings wieder mal beim Kraftwerk bin schreib ich dir eine PM - kannst gerne mitkommen.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

des is schon mal a wahnsinn!!!
musst ma aber bissi vorher bescheid geben, ich muss ma dann noch a karte besorgen...

mfg, dom


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ richard
@ geko

Wie schauts bei euch diese Woche mit fischen in Abwinden (oder Umgebung) aus?


----------



## richard (5. September 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus RS!

Also der Geko ist gerade in Kroatien und ich verreise morgen. Danach stressig. Aber:
Mo. 25.09. - Do 28.09. werde ich voraussichtlich in Linz fischen, anschließend zum AB-Treffen nach Ungarn.
Wie schauts zu dieser Zeit aus bei Dir?

Petri
Ritschie


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. September 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus,

schade - kann noch nicht sagen, wie es in dieser Woche (25. -30.09) bei mir ausschaut. Kann wahrscheinlich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht zum Treffen kommen. Das wird sich kurzfristig entscheiden.

Wir rufen uns ganz einfach zusammen - Petri Heil


----------



## fishmike (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Leute,
war in letzter Zeit jemand in Abwinden fischen?
Wie schauts denn derzeit aus mit den Zandern und Hechten??
Ich war leider schon seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr am Wasser, aber schön langsam bekomme ich wieder Lust auf mehr!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## richard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus!

In letzter Zeit - so habe ich gehört - werden Barben und Nasen gefangen. Ich selbst war am Freitag vor Ort und habe einen Döbel mit 43cm verhaftet. 

Ritschie


----------



## Räuberschreck (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Bei meinen letzten Versuchen konnte ich nur ein paar Rapfen (Schied) auf Köfi fangen! Der grössere um die 35cm.

Mal schauen, vielleicht geht auch noch ein Zander!

Der rob hat ja in AW wieder zugeschlagen!!!!

Lg
Martin


----------



## richard (4. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wer war denn dieses Jahr in Abwinden angeln? Was gibt es neues zu berichten? Welche Fänge? Neuigkeiten?

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## rob (4. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

servas ritschie!
ich hoff dir geht es gut!!
kommst du den auch zum fischen,oder bist du wie immer voll am arbeiten und lernen?
bei mir läuft es heuer bis auf einige schöne ausnahmen eher mau...schlechtes jahr zum fischen.
lg rob


----------



## richard (4. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Rob!

He, schön wieder einmal was von Dir zu hören. Dieses Jahr habe ich das Gewässer gewechselt, da es mir echt zu blöd war, mit meinem gesamten Fischerzeug bis zu 2 Kilometer zu Fuß zu marschieren. Also habe ich die Donau bei Eferding genommen. Der April war echt super: Brassen, Karauschen, Karpfen, Bachforellen. Dann ist das Gewässer aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen regelrecht zugewachsen. Aus Maus. Die Donau voll mit diesen Schwarzmeergrundeln. Da hat Feedern echt keinen Sinn gemacht, da nach wenigen Minuten wieder so ein Mistvieh dran gehangen ist. Einzige schöne Ausnahme war ein Wels mit 80cm, der übrigens heute in den Kochtopf kommt. 
Noch keine Ahnung, wo ich nächstes Jahr mein Anglerzelt aufstellen werde. 
Wie wars mit den Goibn in AW?

Ritschie


----------



## rob (4. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

servus ritschie!
die gelben laufen heuer schlecht wie nie...
letztes we hab ich wieder mal einen großen und einen kleineren gefangen.
wir haben genauso das problem mit den grundeln..da wo strömung ist,hast du überall die biester.
meld dich mal wieder und komm uns in aw besuchen:m
lg rob


----------



## fishmike (6. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hej Ritschi!
Solltest auch daran danken auszuwandern! War gestern hinterm Haus im Edsviken fischen... hat ned lang gedauert und es hat gekracht... Ein Hechtchen mit 60cm hat mein Gummifischchen verschluckt - der war dermaßen aggressiv... sowas hab ich überhaupt noch ned erlebt. Ein paar Minuten später hab ich dann noch einen 70er gefangen - dann bin ich nach Hause, denn das Abendessen war gesichert!

Grüße an alle aus dem wunderschönen Stockholm!
MICHI


----------



## richard (6. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Seas Mike! Auwandern warum net und wenns nur für a paar Tag ist. Hast meine pn gelesen?

lg
Ritschie


----------



## richard (29. September 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Dieses Jahr echt niemand in Abwinden gefischt?? Wäre interessiert gewesen, was es dieses Jahr Neues am Wasser gab. (Freue mich auch über PN). So wie es aussieht, werde ich mir nächstes Jahr wieder die Jahreskarte nehmen. 

Ritschie


----------



## richard (13. November 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Nach oben schieb. Was war dieses Jahr in Abwinden los???
Ri


----------



## Räuberschreck (13. November 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Ritchie,

ich war bis Ende September im Ausland auf Monatge bin also nicht recht zum Fischen gekommen. Ich habe mir für die letzten Monate noch die Jahreskarte in Abwinden genommen.

Kurz bevor das Wetter letzte Woche umschlug konnte ich meinen ersten massigen Donauzander (50 cm) und 5 Aalrutten zwischen 27 cm und 55 cm fangen!

Schade, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht sehr viel zum Fischen gekommen bin!

Werde mir auf alle Fälle auch nächstes Jahr wieder die Jahreskarte für Abwinden holen!


----------



## richard (14. November 2007)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Martin!

Na dann Petri. Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch wieder in Abwinden anzutreffen sein und im Langensteiner Wasser. Bist 2008 auch wieder auf Auslandsmontage oder ganzjährig in Österreich?

Ritschie


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo miteinander,

ich will mal diesen fast schon vergessenen Thread aus den Tiefen des AB wieder heraufholen.

Nach längerer Abstinenz, was das Fischen anbelangt, habe ich am Sonntag die Raubfischsaison in Abwinden gestartet.

Es lief trotz extrem schlechter Bedingungen (sehr angetrübtes Wasser und unerwarteten Wind) gar nicht schlecht. Zuerst konnte ich gegen 5 Uhr einen 38er Zander fangen. Und nur 30 Minten später einen Super-Donau-Hecht(109 cm - 10,6 kg) auf Gummifisch fangen!

Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Seid ihr schon in Abwinden gewesen?

Petri Heil
Martin


----------



## richard (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wow, Gratulation zum sehr schönen Hecht. Ich bin dieses Jahr in Abwinden noch nicht sehr verwöhnt worden. Aber ich hoffe, dass wird sich ändern. Wie jedes Jahr werde ich im Juli und August verstärkt fischen und bestimmt so manche Nacht-Session einlegen. 
Bis bald am Wasser!


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus Richard,

ja, vielleicht können wir mal wieder gemeinsam einen Ansitz in Abwinden machen! Einfach melden #h

Martin


----------



## Geko (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Gratuliere!

Wunderschöner Fisch. Da bin ich jetzt fast ein wenig neidig. Hab heuer in ca. 10 Tagen fischen in Abwinden gerade mal einen Aitel gefangen. Das Foto mit dem Zander ist am Spitz, hast den Hecht auch dort gefangen?

Grüße Gernot


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Gernot,

ja, den Zander habe ich am Spitz im ruhigen Wasser erwischt! Der Hecht hat direkt an der Strömungskante zur Donau den Köder genommen.

Brauchst nicht neidig sein, wird bei dir bestimmt auch mal klappen #6 !

Martin


----------



## rob (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

PETRI MARTIN!
ist wirklich ein super fisch dein donauhecht!etwas besonderes!!!
werd jetzt auch wieder intensiver in der donau vom boot auf raubfisch gehen.
die besten grüße aus wien
rob


----------



## stockfisch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Martin,

fettes Petri zu deinem Traumfisch .. is ja ein Wahnsinn .. bei mir läufts zur Zeit noch nicht so toll, bin Sonntag von Bulgarien nachhause gekommen und natürlich hab ichs mir nicht nehmen lassen gleich am Montag die Donau im Linzer Raum bzw die Hafenbecken zu befischen - Ergebnis ausser zwei Schied-Nachläufer ist nichts wirklich gegangen .. aber was solls, die Saison ist ja noch jung ..

PS: Meergrundeln schmecken sehr sehr lecker - im Schwarzen Meer gibts tausende von diesen und sie werden von den einheimischen gerne gegessen. Hab mirs anfangs auch nicht vorstellen können


----------



## Räuberschreck (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus,

danke für die Glückwünsche!
Aber sag mal, wie machen, denn die Bulgaren die Grundeln? Werden die Grundeln als ganzes resch fritiert wie es die Franzosen mit den Lauben machen?

Martin


----------



## stockfisch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi Martin,



Räuberschreck schrieb:


> Servus,
> [....]
> Aber sag mal, wie machen, denn die Bulgaren die Grundeln? Werden die Grundeln als ganzes resch fritiert wie es die Franzosen mit den Lauben machen?



so blöd und undenkbar es klingt - aber sie werden einfach als ganzes (ohne Innereien) in Mehl/Salz/Pfeffer in der Pfanne herausgebraten .. und nach anfänglicher Skepsis, sie schmecken wirklich sehr lecker .. ich habs selbst fast nicht glauben können (die Weissfische die wir gefangen haben waren vom Geschmack her nicht annähernd so gut) .. ausserdem haben die Grundeln kaum/keine Gräten

PS: FC Blau Weiss Linz ist Meister - dritte Liga, wir sind dabei !!! :vik::l


----------



## Räuberschreck (10. September 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

#h Hermann,

schön, dass du hierher gefunden hast!

Tja, das Mitterwasser ist schon so eine Sache. Im Frühjahr und im Spätherbst, wenn das Kraut nicht so hoch bzw. abgestorben ist, ist eine tolle Spinnfischerei möglich.

Konnte heuer schon etliche Barsche (bis 35cm), zwei Hecht (60cm und 78cm), sowie einen kleinen Wels (70 cm) fangen. Beifänge beim Spinnfischen waren einige Aitel, Regenbogenforellen (die dürften aber irgendwo ausgekommen sein) und sogar eine Barbe.

Habe im Frühsommer etliche Karpfen und Schleien beim Laichen zugeschaut, ist schon ein eindrucksvolles Erlebnis!

Welches Revier bzw. welchen Bereich befischt du im Mitterwasser?

Martin


----------



## Räuberschreck (10. September 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus,
ich befische das Mitterwasser von den Brücken zum Kraftwerk bis zur Mündung in die Donau. Kenne dort einige gute Platzerl, nur sind diese zur Zeit wegen der Ufervegetation kaum zu erreichen. Ich denke auch, dass die meisten Spots verkrautet sind.
Da ich im Mitterwasser nur mit der Spinrute unterwegs bin und das wie gesagt nur im Frühjahr und Spätherbst kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wie und wo es zur Zeit befischbar ist.
Meine Barsche allerdings habe ich auch alle bei den Brücken und bei den umgestürtzen Bäumen gefangen.

Wünsche dir ein Petri für heute und vielleicht lesen wir ja morgen einen tollen Bericht von dir!!

Martin


----------



## rob (10. September 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

servus hermann!
willkommen im board und viel spass wünsche ich dir!
auch ein dickes petri für deinen angelausflug.
hoff auf bilder und bericht:m
lg rob


----------



## parser022 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit vielen Jahren das Abwindner Recht, wo das Mitterwasser inkludiert ist von der Schweigau bis etwas unterhalb des Kraftwerks. Mir war aber nicht bekannt, dass man das Mitterwasser alleine auch kriegen kann. 

Gibts das für 2009 noch?
Und von wo bis wo kann man Angeln?

Ich hätte am liebsten einfach das gesamte Mitterwasser und dazu den Ennser Hafen. Die Donau im Bereich Abwinden kann  man in den letzten Jahren mehr oder weniger vernachlässigen. Bis auf Einzelfänge tut sich nicht allzuviel, wenn man auf Raubfische aus ist.

Gruß,
parser022


----------



## wernherr (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo!

Also das finde ich ja gut, dass es auch Forennutzer aus OÖ bzw. aus dieser Gegend gibt. Hat von Euch jemand schon das Schiefnerwasser ausgecheckt? Oder hat wer Erfahrungen mit kleineren Seen in OÖ? War heute am Gleinkersee in Windischgarsten - leider nur ein Saibling rausbekommen. 

mfg werner


----------



## parser022 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

für alle, die es interessiert:

Ich habe mit ein paar Freunden einen Weblog über unsere Fänge in Oberösterreich, Wien und der ganzen Welt eingerichtet. Das Ding ist noch in der Entstehungsphase, aber ein paar nette Fänge stehen schon online. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbeischauen würdet. 
LG,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

es gibt wieder was neues zum Thema Abwinden Asten und Mitterwasser.

Erstens findet ihr hier eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Revieres Abwinden Asten:



Zweitens gibt es auch schon neue schöne Fänge aus dem Jahr 2009[/URL] zu sehen direkt unter:



Ab sofort wird es hier regelmäßig neue Fotos geben von Fotos aus den dort gelisteten Fotos.

Drittens habt ihr auf dieser Website die Möglichkeit, euch an diesem Gewässer und anderen auch guiden zu lassen, sprich, eine geführte Angeltour zu machen.

Schaut mal vorbei bei Gelegenheit, es gibt auch andere schöne Berichte und eine umfangreiche Sammlung an Links zum Thema Angeln.

LG
parser022

edit by mod: schleichwerbung


----------



## michl (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo parser,
leider werden die links nicht angezeigt....


----------



## parser022 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo michl,

leider wurden meine links auf ansuchen diverser mitglieder von den moderatoren entfernt, da sie anscheinend nur zu werbezwecken dienten und nicht themenrelevant waren.

ich habe dir den link nochmal als privatnachricht geschickt. vielleicht siehst du die sache ja anders..

lg,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo wernherr,
ich bin seit heuer beim ennser fv und muss sagen, dass die gewässerauswahl super ist. neben dem gesamten thalinger stausee (seit heuer) sind noch dabei das wiesingerwasser, donau krems 1/a, schwandlwasser und stutzwasser und das ganze für nur 140 euro pro jahr. im ersten jahr musst du halt noch 100 euro einschreibgebühr zahlen. wären dann also 240 euro im ersten jahr für gewässer die sonst das doppelte kosten würden. dann kannst du dir noch andere rechte extra zu guten preisen dazunehmen. (z.b. schiefnerwasser)

da ich mich nicht mehr traue, links zu posten, kann ich dir nur raten nach angelguiding oder fv enns in google zu suchen, um mehr über die gegend linz land zu erfahren.

lg
parser022


----------



## wernherr (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi! Jaja ist immer eine Option. Kenne eigentlich eh ein paar alt-eingesessene Mitglieder. Habe aber dieses Jahr schon das Schiefnerwasser und Hilfswehr gekauft. Wenn du Mitglied bist, kann ich dir nur den Hamberger altarm empfehlen - rein optisch schon ein geiles Gebiet....


----------



## huchenschreck (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Kurze Frage:
Oben angeführte Kombi konnte ich auf der hp des Fv enns nicht finden...gibt es eine neue Preisliste für 2009?
Welche Gewässer von dort sind denn zum Zanderangeln am besten geeignet?
Danke und TL


----------



## parser022 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ wernherr: ja den hamberger altarm kenn ich. kriegt man aber leider erst nach 2 jahrenmitgliedschaft...

@ huchenschreck: die besagte kombi ist automatisch bei einer mitgliedschaft im verein dabei...

lg parser022


----------



## wernherr (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wie hast du dich denn angemeldet? Beim Sportgeschäft Loibl? Gibst da eigentlich auch Vereinsabende oder ist das nur so eine "proforma" Mitgliedschaft?


----------



## parser022 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

ich habe mich beim loibl angemeldet. er selbst ist der obmann des vereines. es ist jedoch keine proforma mitgliedschaft, sondern eine richtige. man muss bei der hälfte der einmal im monat stattfindenden sitzungen dabei sein und jedes jahr 10 arbeitsstunden leisten, oder sich für 120 euro davon freikaufen.


----------



## kandalf (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo an alle

Habe eine ganz simple Frage an euch weiß wer wie lange das Mitterwasser ist ?

Möchte es mir morgen mal anschauen deshalb möchte ich wissen wo es anfängt und endet.

Lg.Kandalf

PS. weiß wer wie viel das Wasser kostet ?


----------



## parser022 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ kandalf

also das mitterwasser teilt sich auf 3 lizenzen auf. obern das steininger in der mitte das abwindner und unten das langensteiner recht. für mich persönlich sind die ersten beiden die interessantesten.
am steininger kommt man fast überall gut hin, auch mit dem auto. es sind aber dementsprechend viele angler dort. das wasser ist dort bis zu 4m tief und nicht allzu stark verkrautet.
ich persönlich bevorzuge den abwindner teil, da hier sehr wenige angeln, jedoch muss man sich auch durchs unterholz kämpfen, um an die besten stellen zu kommen.
beim langensteiner recht ist der vorteil, dass auch die mündung in die donau dabei ist.

generell entspringt das mitterwasser dem weikerlsee und existiert in dieser forum seit dem kraftwerksbau abwinden-asten in den 70ern. leider verlandet es immer mehr, da die strömung sehr schwach ist und auch viele umgefallene bäume einen abtransport von absterbendem kraut verhindern. gerade deshalb ist das wasser aber sehr nährstoffreich und bietet vielen arten eine gute kinderstube.

ich habe mal bei google earth nachgemessen und bin auf ungefähr 10 km länge gekommen mit den ganzen kurven etc.

lg parser022


----------



## parser022 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

steininger recht kostet ca. 30€
abwindner 50€
langensteiner 85€

ich persönlich würde mir steininger und abwindner kaufen


----------



## kandalf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo und Danke für deine Antwort.

Hab mir jetzt gerade da Steininger-Mitterwasser gekauft das geht von Eberlbrücke bis Bichlbauernfurt und wie du schon geschrieben hast um 30 Euronen.

War jetzt gerade am Wasser und habe eine schräge Wasserüberfahrt gesehen handelt es sich um die besagte Eberlbrücke ?(am Anfang ganz normaler Weg und dann eine art Eisenplatten)

Wenn nicht wie komme ich zum Anfang vom dem besagten Fischwasser ?

Danke im voraus für deine Tipps.


----------



## parser022 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

naja die anfahrt ist so nicht zu einfach zu beschreiben. schaus dir am besten bei google earth an und machs nach versuch und irrtum, dann lernst du die gegend am besten kennen.


----------



## kandalf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Genau so hab ich es gemacht und auch gleich eine kleinere Überfahrt gefunden nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich es um die besagt Brücke handelt.

Für denn Rest ist Google Earth  das beste was es gibt.


----------



## parser022 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

unter diesem link findest du eine karte des steininger rechtes. die schräge überfahrt ist auch zu sehen und befindet sich weit unterhalb der grenze.

http://www.naarndonau.at/pdfs/SteiningMitte.pdf

wenn du von dort aus stromaufwärts fährst oder gehst dann wirst du die fragmente finden. bei google earth sieht man die überfahrt auch sehr gut.


----------



## parser022 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

was ich mich jetzt frage:

wo gehört der teil vom weikerlsee bis zur eberlbrücke dazu?
dort gibt es einige sehr schöne stellen.
ist das bei der weikerlseelizenz dabei?

weiß das irgendjemand?


----------



## kandalf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hab nur beim Weitgasser was mitbekommen das es zum Weikerlsee dazugehören soll aber der Verkäufer hatte zuwenig zeit um es mir genauer zu erklären.

Sicher bin ich mir trotzdem nicht !!!


----------



## flati (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo,

der Teil vom Ausfluß des großen Weikerlsees bis zum Mitterwasser gehört dem Ebelsberger Grafen und ist nicht Teil des Weikerlsees. Wenn du dir die Karte vom Weikerl kaufst hast nur die Lizenz für den halben See - der Rest vom See + Ausfluss bis zur Bichelbauernfurt gehört dem Graf.
Karten bekommen was ich weiß nur Leute, die jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt.....
Die von dir beschriebene Brücke ist übrigens nicht die Grenze. Die Grenze findest ganz leicht.
Neben sem Südpark gibt es eine asphaltieret Strasse die bei einem Trafohaus endet. Auto dort abstellen und über den Damm in Richtung Westen gehen. Dort steht dann auf einer Wiese ein ganz kleines verfallenes Haus bzw. Schuppen. Nach diesem Häusl geht dann rechts ein Feldweg ab. Diesen Feldweg ca 200 Meter Richtung Norden gehen und du bist bei der Grenze (dort liegt ein Baumstamm über der Furt) - laufe dort oft und es ist immer wieder geil, da rüber zu gehen, weil der Baum schon ein bisal wackelt|bla:

LG


----------



## kandalf (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo an alle.

@flati  Dank deiner Beschreibung hab ich die obere Grenze ohne Problem gefunden.

Hat schon mal wer vom Feuerwehrsteg aus gefischt ? 
Das Wasser ist dort ziemlich breit und fast keine Strömung aber denke mir mal das es nicht sehr tief dort ist.

Kennt wer eine bessere Stelle dort um auf Karpfen Jagt zu gehen jetzt im Winter ?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## flati (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo,

weiter oberhalb Richtung Furt ist es tiefer. Leicht zu erkennen wo gute Plätze sind. Brauchst nur schauen, wo der meiste Müll liegt. Eine Katastrophe! Wie kann man ein so wunderschönes Fischwasser derart versauen!
Man muß sich dort schon schämen beim Fischen. Wenn Spaziergänger vorbei gehen und sehen wie es dort aussieht und denken man versaut das Gewässer, obwohl dort nur eine handvoll Fischer für diese Sauerei zuständig sind.

lg
flati


----------



## kandalf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo

Wegen dem Müll da kann ich dir leider nur Recht geben echt schlimm teilweise.

Hab mir das Wasser mal mit Google Earth angeschaut und denke das ca. 100-150 Meter oberhalb des Stegs nicht schlecht sein dürfte.

Welchen Köder würdest du einen eifrigen Anfänger empfehlen der jetzt schon auf Karpfen fischen will ?

lg. Martin


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@Kandalf
Entschuldige,wenn ich mich jetzt in Eure Unterhaltung einmische!Ich muß das aber machen,sonst bist Du nach einigen Ansitzen schwer enttäuscht!!
Karpfen fressen erst ab einer Wassertemperatur von + 14 °C aufwärts!!Die halten jetzt eine sogenannte Winterruhe und zehren vom Fett,das sie sich im Vorjahr in ihren Zellgeweben gespeichert hat.Dazu suchen sie im Gewässer tiefe Stellen auf und machen so wenig Bewegung wie möglich!Es gibt natürlich schon Stellen,an denen Karpfen auch im Winter beißen = Warmwasserausläufe bei Kraftwerken.Aber meist sind solche Stellen als Schongebiete markiert.
In der kalten Jahreszeit fischt man auf Fische,die agil sind und auch nach Futter suchen!An erster Stelle kommen für mich da Aiteln(Döbel) in Frage.Auch Näslinge,Barben und Barsche beißen in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Wenn Du dazu noch Fragen hast,dann schieß los!


----------



## kandalf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo und Danke erstmals.

Muss jetzt sagen das ich überrascht bin dachte eher das die Karpfen nur weniger und seltener Fressen,bis das Wasser 14 Grad hat wird es ja Mai oder Juni werden.

Hab mich jetzt sehr lange online informiert und deshalb dachte ich mir das es schon möglich sein sollte aber halt viel schwieriger als im Sommer natürlich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64651

http://www.karpfenbilder.de/karpfenangeln-im-winter.html

http://www.boilie.de/bguide/bguide10.htm

Beziehe meine Aussagen nur auf die Informationen aus dem Netz.

Aber lasse mich natürlich sehr gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

LG.Martin


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@Kandalf
Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich fischen in den Wintermonaten zw.1970 bis 2000 beziehen sich auf folgende Gewässer:
Offene Donau und Altarm Wallsee/Mitterkirchen;Donau Engelszell bis Aschach oberhalb KWonau unterhalb KW Aschach bis Ottensheim;Aschach - Waizenkirchen bis Brandstatt;Trattnach - Weibern bis Wallern;Innbach - Breitenaich bis Alkoven;Inn - Obernberg bis Reichersberg;Antiesen - St.Martin bis Antiesenhofen und weitere Flußstrecken wie Enns,Pielach,Donau unterhalb Wien rechtsseitig.In den meisten Gewässern sind auch Karpfen im Bestand.Es gibt natürlich auch besondere Witterungsverhältnisse,wo Karpfen auch bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen beißen.z.B.nach einem Warmwettereinbruch,der viel Schmelzwasser fließen läßt und der Waserstand kurzfristig schnell steigt.Da müssen dann alle Fische gegen die stärkere Strömung schwimmen und verbrauchen viel Energie.Wenn dann der hohe Wasserstand wieder zurückgeht,dann solltest Du fischen gehen ohne Rücksicht auf die Trübung im Wasser!!Erfahrungsgemäß fressen die Fische dann in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen enorm und beißen dementsprechend!
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du mit sehr dünnen Schnüren und kleinsten Ködern fischen!Ich verwendete immer Monofile 0,10 bis max.0,14mm und als Köder z.B. 1(ein)Gersten-oder Hanfkorn aufgekocht,1-2 Maden,1 Mistwurm 3-5cm (kein Dendrobena-der ist zu groß,außer Du willst Aitel fangen) oder Maizenateig mit Honig(Kügelchen 4-5mm ø.
Hakengröße 14 - 18.Das alles gilt für die Fischerei mit feinsten Schwimmern,auf Grund oder mit der Mormyschka!


----------



## kandalf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Am Mitterwasser kann ich es dann ganz sicher vergessen, fast keine Strömung.
Habe noch das Landshaager Wasser und dort werde ich es auf Zander mal probieren.

Aber was mich trotzdem sehr stört ist das mir unser Angelgeschäft 20mm große Boilies fürs Winterfischen empfohlen hat.

lg.martin


----------



## parser022 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ kandalf

in welchem angelgeschäft warst du?

wenn du jetzt karpfen fangen möchtest, dann kann ich dir eine stelle ca 200m unterhalb des abwinder kraftwerkes empfehlen. dort kommt das geklärte wasser der kläranlage asten in die donau und laut meinen messungen von voriger woche hat das wasser dort in etwa 14 grad, die restliche donau hat nur in etwa 2 grad! momentan strömt so viel wasser aus diesem unterirdischen rohr, dass sich eine ca. 100m lange ufernahe warmwasserfahne bildet.
boilies und futter brauchst du allerdings nicht anzuschleppen. mais oder maden reichen und du fischst unter der rutenspitze. ich selbst habe dort donaukarpfen bis 6kg gefangen und viele größere in der harten strömung verloren. auch darf man sich nicht schrecken, wie das wasser dort riecht und aussieht. es ist zwar an und für sich chemisch rein, aber der klärgeruch ist noch klar spürbar und die farbe braun.

naja recht idyllisch ists nicht, aber es gibt jede menge fisch.


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Auf Zander versuche es mal an tiefen Stellen am Rande von Steinschüttungen vom Boden bis 2 bis 3 Meter über dem Boden.In den Steinschüttungen(Buhnen)verstecken sich die Jungfische!!Und den Köder langsamer als im übrigen Jahr (sägezahnartig)führen!
Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## kandalf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@parser022

Hört sich ja ganz gut an denke mal das da eine Tageskarte fällig wird um 8 Euronen ist ja nichts verloren.

Fischt man dort direkt am Klärrohr oder lieber doch etwas unterhalb ?

Denke mal das es sich dort um etwas mehr Strömung handelt also "Grundanker" wahrscheinlich.

Danke

Lg.Martin


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ kandalf

du kannst direkt in dem einlauf fischen. dein blei wirds ein bisserl nach draußen treiben. 
bevor du dir die tageskarte kaufst, schau es dir mal an und geh nur hin, wenn viel wasser aus dem rohr kommt. am besten ist es, wenn dies ein paar tage nacheinander der fall ist, dann stellen sich die fische ein.
ich angle immer mit einer heavy feeder unter der rutenspitze. vorfach mind. 0,22, blei bis max 20g, dann wirds automatisch an die richtige stelle geschwemmt. es gibt allerdings auch einige hänger dort. am besten du lässt die montage direkt unter der rutenspitze ab und gibst so lange schnur, bis du grundkontakt hast. dann die rute ablegen oder gleich in der hand lassen. die meisten fische konnte ich innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten fangen. Wenn zuviel Wirbel und Lärm ist, dann schwimmen sie weiter stromab in der Warmwasserfahne.

LG,parser022


----------



## kandalf (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@parser022

Danke

Werde es so mal probieren wie du es gesagt hast, mein Vorteil ist das ich 2 Mitarbeiter der Kläranlage kenne die können mir telefonisch dann bescheid geben wenn das Rohr wieder "sprudel".

Aber eine letzte und entscheiden Frage habe ich trotzdem noch, wie kommt man mit dem Auto dort in die nähe hin ?
Möchte noch nicht mit dem Motorrad (KTM LC4) fahren noch etwas frisch draußen.

Naja wenn alles klappt hab ich dann bis nächste Woche einen Karpfen an der Angel.

Lg.Martin


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

das klingt gut, wenn du bekannte bei der kläranlage hast. könntest du die mal fragen, ob das wasser eh wirklich von dort kommt, denn schwarz auf weiß habe ich es nicht. man erzählt es sich halt in abwinden seit jahrzehnten. und frag sie doch bitte auch, warum das wasser trotzdem so braun ist und riecht. das wäre wirklich sehr interessant.

mit dem auto direkt hinkommen tut man nicht. du kannst einfach beim kraftwerk (astner seite) parken und dann zufuß gehen. ist nicht weit. ca. 10 min. einfach reingehen und dann rechts stromab. du wirst die stelle sehen, wenn du aufs wasser schaust.


----------



## kandalf (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Das Wasser kommt von der Kläranlage es muss unterhalb des Kraftwerks einfließen wegen des Wasserstandes der oben natürlich viel zu hoch wäre, da würde das Wasser dann in die verkehrte Richtung fliesen und das wäre nicht sehr lustig.

Wegen dem  Geruch/Farbe habe ich keine so richtige Antwort bekommen aber ich denke halt mal das es mit Bakterien und Zersetzungsstoffe zusammenhängen wird.Angeblich soll es absolut nicht schädlich sein aber trinken würde ich es sicher nicht.

Wegen der erhöhten Temperatur denke ich mal das dafür auch die Bakterien schuld sind die werden während sie die Sch....e futter einfach Körperwärme oder ähnliches produzieren genau so wie ein Komposthaufen.


Lg.Martin

PS.Alle angaben ohne Gewähr (außer das mit dem trinken)


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

super!

vielen dank für die info. endlich mal was handfestes!

dachte mir eh sowas in der art, dennoch würde ich mir von dort keinen karpfen mit nach hause nehmen. zander wahrscheinlich schon. das hat aber keine rationale begründung, sondern basiert auf meinem persönlichen gefühl.


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ kandalf

wie wärs, wenn du einen thread aufmachst zum thema steininger recht und uns etwas auf dem laufenden hältst diesbezüglich.

wär super!


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Leute bringts da nichts durcheinander. Abwinden und Mitterwasser sind zwei paar Schuhe. Das Mitterwasser ist beim Steininger Recht dabei, beim Astener Wasser sind ein Stück vom Ipfbach und der Gusen dabei aber nicht das Mitterwasser. Beim Steininger Recht gibts wieder unterschiedliche Karten mit und ohne Boot also aufpassen welche man kauft kosten gleich viel.


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

also ich habe noch nie eine jahreskarte von abwinden gesehen, bei der das mitterwasser unterhalb des steininger rechtes nicht dabei ist.


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

unter diesem link wird das mitterwasser auch aufgelistet:

http://www.naarndonau.at/mos/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=33


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Ein Stück vom Mitterwasser ist dabei das geht aber nicht bis zur Eberlbrücke soweit ich vom Kontrollor informiert wurde. Auf der Urfahr Seite geht das Begleitgerinne auch nicht soweit sondern nur bis ein Stück aufwärts der Brücke zum Kraftwerk. Bei den Begleitgerinnen gibts einige super Stellen zum Fischen sind leider die meißten nur über Fußmarsch zu erreichen. Ich werd mir des Mitterwasser auch wieder Kaufen weil im Begleitgerinne im Mai gefischt werden darf.


----------



## parser022 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

stimmt, das mitterwasser fürs abwinder recht geht von der bichlbauernfurt bis zur oberen grenze des langensteiner rechtes. meiner meinung nach aber der beste teil des mitterwassers.
mit begleitgerinne meinst du wahrscheinlich den altarm und du meinst wahrscheinlich auch,  dass du das mitterwasser nimmst, weil im altarm im mai NICHT gefischt werden darf. das ist aber im abwinder recht auch nicht so. da darf man immer.
welches recht hast du, wo der altarm soweit oben auch noch dabei ist. eh das steininger oder ein anderes?


----------



## kandalf (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Ich werd mir des Mitterwasser auch wieder Kaufen.



Das wäre sehr gut dann kannst ja deinen Nachbar mitnehmen und ein paar Tricks zeigen.fg


Lg.Martin


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@Kandalf
Wenn Du ein Nachbar vom Lenzibald bist,warum fragst ihn dann nicht gleich??????????
Ok,sag ihm und seiner Frau einen schönen Gruß von mir und wir sehen uns dann beim nächsten Boarditreffen an seinem Teich!!


----------



## kandalf (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@gismowolf

Kenne denn Teich zwar sehr gut aber ich war noch nie dabei beim Angeln, hab erst jetzt wieder nach 10 Jähriger Pause wieder angefangen.
Und ich kenne ihn nicht sehr gut eher nur vom sehen aus wohnen ca. 70 Meter auseinander.

Reiner Zufall das wir beide hier im Board sind, denke mal das er gar nicht weiß das ich auch Fische.

Lg.Martin


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Ich meine in der Donau und an den meißten Seen ist im Mai angelverbot. Ich nehm wieder Steiningerrecht mit Mitterwasser und den Salmsee. Salmsee wegen der Karpfen da sind Viecher drinnen da wird einem schlecht mein Rekord war 26kilo. Vieleicht noch ein Stück der Traun des untere Hambergerwasser das reicht für mich. Mitterwasser ist relativ schwierig zu befischen Winklepicker oder Feeder mit der feinsten Spitze Schnur maximal 0,18mm. Ich fische 0,14 und 0,16mm Vorfach noch dünner. Beim Steiningerrecht gibts auch auf der Urfahrseite einige schöne Tümpel gleich in der Nähe der Salmseen und im Begleitgerinne kann man Fliegenfischen sind teils schöne dicke Forellen drinnen. Danke für die Grüße Gismowolf und Kandalf des miteinander Fischen machma is klar kannst mich auch ruhig am Teich besuchen wenns wieder wärmer wird. Kannst mich auch so mal besuchen dann fahrn wir Wässerchen anschaun. Wegen Bordietreffen hab ich kein Problem wenn wer will. Ich hab mir voriges Jahr extra ein Partyzelt mit 6 mal 3 meter gekauft nur sind leider fast keine Leute gekommen da zahlt sich der Aufbau nicht aus. Wenn genug Leute kommen nehm ich mir Urlaub damit sichs auszahlt.


----------



## kandalf (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@Lenzibald

Morgen

Zu einen Boarditreffen würden Benutzer01 und ich sofort kommen,Benuzer01 denn kennst du auch der war schon mal dabei bei euren Teichfest.

Wegen der Traun wollte ich dich sowieso schon mal fragen, das untere Hambergerwasser stelle ich mit etwas schwierig zum fischen vor wegen dem Verwachsenen Zugang und es geht ja ziemlich steil runter auf unserer Seite.
Auch hört man das so gut wie nichts mehr drinnen sein soll aber das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht so gut vorstellen.


Lg.Martin


----------



## parser022 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ lenzibald

in der donau im mai angelverbot. habe ich noch nie gehört. ist das nur auf der urfahraner seite so oder ist das neu seit heuer?


----------



## kandalf (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@parser022

Du hast zwar Lenzibald gefragt aber ich wollte nur sagen das bei mir nichts draufsteht von Angelverbot im Mai egal ob beim Mitter/Steininger oder Landshaager Wasser.

lg. martin


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus. Ist nicht bei allen Lizenzen aber beim Pleschinger und Steyregger recht darfst im Mai nicht in der Donau Fischen auch auf den meißten Seen nicht. Salmsse ist angelverbot im Mai darum nehm ich die Traun und des Steiningerrecht dazu.


----------



## parser022 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Liebe Abwinder Angler,

ich nehme gerade ein kleines Projekt in Angriff und bitte euch um eure Hilfe.

Ziel ist es, von der Donau im Raum Abwinder Recht eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen. Aus diesem Grund bitte ich euch, mir übers Anglerboard euer Wissen und eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Wassertiefe mitzuteilen. Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand von euch wen, der beim Kraftwerk arbeitet und bei diversen Fahrten mit dem Wartungskahn Tiefen mit dem Echolot eruiert hat.

Ich werde am Ende eine grafische Darstellung auf Basis meiner und eurer Informationen ausarbeiten und diese natürlich auch veröffentlichen.

Im Anhang findet ihr ein Luftbild des Revieres und perfekt wäre es natürlich, wenn ihr gleich direkt dort hinein skizziert (digital oder analog und dann einscannen) und mir das Ding dann über Board zukommen lässt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und LG,
parser022


----------



## Geko (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser,

die Idee mit der Tiefenkarte find ich gut#6. Bin selbst schon mit dem Echolot den Altarm abgefahren um ein Bild vom Tiefenverlauf zu bekommen. 
Wenn es dich freut können wir in der wärmeren Jahreszeit gemeinsam eine Runde rudern. Einer rudert, der andere kartographiert. GPS wäre da ein Hit, jedenfalls ist ein Echolot und Boot bei mir vorhanden.
Nachdem ich genauso wie du in Wien bin könnten wir ja mal auf ein Bier schaun?

LG Gernot


----------



## parser022 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Geko,

auch wenns noch nichts definitives ist, vielleicht könntest du deine Erfahrungswerte mal weitergeben was den Altarm betrifft. Soviel ich weiß ist er ja eh relativ eintönig, nur in der Mitte verläuft der Länge nach eine Kante. Auf der Südseite ists eher seicht und auf der Nordseite geht die Stömungsrinne.
Vielleicht könntest du ja mal einzeichnen, wie du es vor deinem inneren Auge hast und ich gleiche das dann mal mit meinem Wissen ab.

LG,
parser022


----------



## fib-altenberg (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser,
habe mir vor Jahren Wasser-Karten von der Donau heruntergeladen (kann nicht sagen wie alt diese Informationen sind). Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter...

Alle Flächen, weche dunkel eingerahmt sind, sind tiefer als 4 meter.

LG Christof


----------



## parser022 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo christof,

vielen vielen dank! das ist absolute weltklasse und erspart mir wirklich jede menge, ja fast die ganze arbeit!
wo hast du die denn bloß gefunden? und hast du noch mehr von den dingern aus anderen donaugebieten?

LG,
parser022


----------



## wernherr (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo!

Find ich ja toll wie man hier über den Bereich Asten diskutiert. War jemand schon etwas flußabwärts bei Enns angeln? Genauer gesagt bei der Mündung Enns in die Donau?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2383193#post2383193

mfg Werner


----------



## parser022 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ fib-altenberg

wie man an deinem screenshot sehen kann, entstammt die tiefenkarte einem chart für die binnenschifffahrt, das man mit dem programm SeeMyDEnc betrachten kann.

man kann das programm hier downloaden:
http://www.sevencs.com/?page=123

die charts für österreich bekommt man hier:
http://www.doris.bmvit.gv.at/index.php?id=208&L=1&no_cache=1&sword_list[0]=download&sword_list[1]=chart

und hier 2 links, die hilfestellung zu dem etwas eigenartigen programm geben:
http://www.doris.bmvit.gv.at/fileadmin/group_upload/8/ECDIS_Download/Installationsguide.pdf

http://www.doris.bmvit.gv.at/fileadmin/group_upload/8/Downloads/doris_dl_help.htm

ich denke aus dem ding lassen sich jede menge hilfreicher informationen ablesen und das auch noch kostenlos.

lg parser022


----------



## Ruesch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo, 

ich hab mir mal die neuen Karten heruntergeladen, leider ist auf denen der Bereich unterhalb des Kraftwerks ohne Tiefenangaben. 

@FIB-Altenberg: hast Du nur das Bild oder hast Du die Karten auch noch ? 

Danke für Info

Ruesch


----------



## fib-altenberg (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo,
habe Kartenmaterial von der gesamten Donaustrecke in Österreich. Leider nicht überall mit Tiefenangaben (so wie Ruesch schon bemerkt hat).

@parser
stimmt ich öffne die Karten mit dem genannten Programm.

Ps. Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit die via Donau kontaktiert, ob sie die fehlenden Streckenabschnitte (Tiefenangaben) ebenfalls erheben. Leider bis heute keine Antwort...

LG Christof


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hast du das auch für den abschnitt donau altenwörth!
wäre super wenn ich den haben könnte#h
lg rob


----------



## Andi_330ci (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

So Jungs, mal ein paar Fragen da ich jetzt vermehrt in Linz bin und dort oben für die Wochenenden was gscheites zum fischen such (Karpfenfischen versteht sich)

Unter anderem habe ich das Revier Abwinden/Asten im Auge.

Jetzt natürlich ein paar wichtige Fragen:

Darf man das ganze Jahr Nachtfischen?

Darf man wenigstens ein Zelt ohne Bodenplane aufstellen?

Darf man anfüttern?

Das wären mal die für mich wichtigsten Punkte zum Karpfenfischen...

Darf man mit 3 Ruten Fischen oder nur mit 2??  Wenn nur mit 2, kann man wenigstens eine 2te Lizenz (quasi Doppellizenz) lösen dass man mit 4 Ruten fischen darf?? :vik:

Wie schauts dort vom Publikum her aus?? Eher die ganze Billasackel - Speckjaga Partie |uhoh:die alles mitnimmt oder auch  viele andere C&R - Fischer?


Was wären denn alternativen im Raum Linz zum Karpfenfischen??

Pichlingersee soll ja extrem reglementiert sein inkl. Anfütterverbot, angeblich auch zeitlich beschränkt #q, das interessiert mich nicht, such auch kein Puff |uhoh:und auch kein Wasser was regelrecht mit Satzlern verseucht ist|uhoh:|uhoh:...

Suche eher ein anspruchsvolles Wasser wo mit Augenmaß und Vernunft reglementiert wird und sich nach großem Zeit und Futteraufwand auch der eine oder andere 2 stellige auf die Abhakmatte legen lässt  |supergri|supergri

Gibts irgendwo Links wo man sich die Bestimmungen von diversen Revieren anschauen kann??

Bin von Fr bis So in Linz, werd vielleicht auch mal zum Fisherman`s Partner schauen und mich schlau machen, der Bursch dort drinnen kam mir beim ersten Blick recht kompetent vor...


----------



## fib-altenberg (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Rob,
habe Teile mit Tiefenangaben von "deinem" Revier, leider nichts vom Altarm. Hoffe es hilft dir.

LG Christof


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

danke dir christof!!


----------



## parser022 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ ruesch

na, wieviele aalrutten hast du gestern noch erwischt in abwinden?


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus @Andi aus Wien  Ich werd mir heuer wieder Den Steyregger See nehmen. Keine besonderen Auflagen 4mal die Woche Angeln von 04-23uhr das reicht mir. Ansonsten keinerlei besondere Auflagen Karpfen über 65cm müßen zurückgesetzt werden. Ich hab vor 3 jahren die Karte gehabt kostet 200.-  Gefangen hab ich ca 50 stück über 10kilo und einige waren sogar über 20kilo 26kg war mein größter sind aber mit sicherheit noch schwerere drinnen unter 3 kilo hab ich gar keinen erwischt dafür Rotaugen mit 30cm Brassen eher selten. Schöne Barsche bis zu einem Kilo Hecht und Zander schauts eher net so gut aus. Dafür sind mords Graser drinnen hab aber keinen erwischt, bin auch nicht gezielt draufgegangen.


----------



## Ruesch (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo, 

@parser: zwei Stück habe ich gefangen eine 57er und eine 36er. Die kleine habe ich nochmal losgeschickt zum wachsen. Hart erarbeitet hab ich sie mir, erst der Wind der voll auf den Spitz geblasen hat und dann hats um halb sieben in der früh auch noch wie blöd angefangen zu schneien.....und das ohne Schirm/Zelt. Aber gut war es trotzdem.

@FIB-Altenberg: kannst Du mir Deine Karte von Abwinden mailen, da Deine Karte (ältere) noch die Tiefenangaben unterhalb des Kraftwerks hat, die neuen nicht mehr. Noch cooler wärs wenn Du den kompletten Satz wo hochladen könntest, dann kann ich die anderen auch mal mit den neuen (die man grad runterladen kann)vergleichen.

@Andi_330ci: Ich glaub als Carphunter wirst Du nicht froh in Abwinden, aber Du kannst ja mal für eine Session anreisen, aber Trolley nicht vergessen da 20 Minuten anmarsch 


Tight Lines

Ruesch


----------



## fib-altenberg (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Ruesch,
habe leider die alten Files durch die neuen ersetzt. D.h. habe keine möglichkeit mehr auf die alten Files zu zugreifen...

LG


----------



## parser022 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Ruesch,

gratuliere zu deiner stattlichen 57er Rutte. Nachdem du schon so bald die erste hattest, dachte ich mir, du würdest mindestens 5 oder so erwischen...
Ich nehme an, sie haben beide in der Abenddämmerung oder 1-2 Stunden danach, bzw. Morgendämmerung oder 1-2 Stunden davor gebissen. Wir haben nämlich mitten in der Nacht kaum mal welche gefangen, weshalb wir das Durchangeln aus bleiben lassen. Der Aufwand lohnte sich nie wirklich.

LG,
parser022


----------



## Ruesch (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo,

@christof: Schei...ade. 

@parser: aber hin und herfahren brings auch nicht, die zweite bis um 2.15 Uhr


Gruß

Rüsch


----------



## parser022 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

also doch mitten in der nacht. naja, aber ob's das wert ist? ich geh lieber öfter und dann von 17-21 uhr, da sind meiner meinung nach die meisten zu holen. kann sein, dass es um 2 uhr wieder losgeht, aber das wäre mir zu lange angesessen als eingefleischter spinnangler...


----------



## Andi_330ci (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



Ruesch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @Andi_330ci: Ich glaub als Carphunter wirst Du nicht froh in Abwinden, aber Du kannst ja mal für eine Session anreisen, aber Trolley nicht vergessen da 20 Minuten anmarsch
> ...


 
War voriges We mit meiner Freundin das Revier anschauen und ein bissl spatzieren. Stand ein 3er Golf mit an Karpfenpickerl auf der Heckscheibe dort beim Einfahrtstor beim KW, war das wer von hier?

Punkto Zelt aufstellen am Strom schauts auch oa*** aus  (Steinwurf)

Was könnte man einem Carphunter noch so empfehlen im Raum Linz??


----------



## eder0892 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo !
ich finde eure karten ja spitze !

@fib-altenberg.... hast du auch eine karte von ottensheim ..Regatterstrecke ! (kraftwerk)
würde mich freuen !

lg thomas


----------



## fishmike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo,
war in letzter Zeit wieder jemand erfolgreich in Abwinden?
Geht bei den Zandern schon was?

//MICHI


----------



## parser022 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

hier tut sich ja auch garnichts momentan, genauso wie im Donaukanal Thread, deshalb lasse ich mir auch keinen neuen Text einfallen, sondern ändere nur das Foto. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131158&page=2

Alle krank oder keine Lust zum Angeln?

Naja, ich bin weder krank, noch habe ich keine Lust. Ich war viel unterwegs in letzter Zeit, aber es ist schwierig momentan. Zander konnte auch in OÖ ich keine überlisten, dafür aber schöne Aitel und Bachforellen.

Was tut sich bei euch so? Hat jemand Zander gefangen in letzter Zeit?

LG,
parser022


----------



## fishmike (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus,
wow - Petri zu den schönen Bachis!!
Die hast aber nicht in Abwinden gefangen oder?
Ich hab mir diese Jahr nicht mehr Abwinden genommen, da ich dort nie wirklich gut gefangen habe - habe mir Langenstein geholt - mal dort probieren.
Auf Zander hätte ichs ein paar mal probiert, aber es geht leider gar nix...

Ist sonst noch wer gelegentlich in Langenstein unterwegs?

//Michi


----------



## parser022 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo,

oja, die bachforellen sind aus dem mitterwasser. da sind immer ein paar zu holen, weil jedes jahr ein paar eingesetzt werden. die müssen aber noch vom vorjahr stammen, weil meines wissens erst ende april / anfang mai eingesetzt wird.

lg parser022


----------



## fishmike (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



parser022 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> oja, die bachforellen sind aus dem mitterwasser. da sind immer ein paar zu holen, weil jedes jahr ein paar eingesetzt werden. die müssen aber noch vom vorjahr stammen, weil meines wissens erst ende april / anfang mai eingesetzt wird.
> 
> lg parser022



Ich muss sagen eins kommt mir hier schon ein bisschen spanisch vor... so viel grünes Gras um diese Jahreszeit?? |kopfkrat #h


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Und ein blühender Löwenzahn oder andere gelb blühende Kräuter hinter deinem Rutengriff!!!Das im März 2009??????
Verarsche jemand anderen,aber nicht uns hier im Anglerboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parser022 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

ja, wenn die sonne öfters drauf scheint gibt es im frühjahr grünes gras. sonderbar nicht war. vielleicht solltest du das foto nicht direkt mit dem vom aitel vergleichen, denn der war ein paar wochen früher dran.

löwenzahn? wohl einen geraucht heute...

zu deiner frage aus der pm fishmike:
_Weißt du zufällig von wo bis wo das Langensteinerrecht im Mitterwasser geht?_
_Auf der Lizenz steht da ned wirklich was drauf..._

ja, das weiss ich. dort, wo das gras am grünsten ist, dort fängt auch das langensteiner an und geht dann bis zur mündung in die donau.


----------



## fishmike (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



parser022 schrieb:


> ja, wenn die sonne öfters drauf scheint gibt es im frühjahr grünes gras. sonderbar nicht war. vielleicht solltest du das foto nicht direkt mit dem vom aitel vergleichen, denn der war ein paar wochen früher dran.
> 
> löwenzahn? wohl einen geraucht heute...
> 
> ...



Weißt du was ich gar nicht leiden kann!!

Wenn man ein foto nachträglich retuschiert und dann andere beschimpft und für blöd hinstellt - egal ob öffentlich oder im PM!! Auch ich und meine Freundin haben die gelbe Blume gesehen, die auf einmal auf wunderware Art und Weise verschwunden ist!!!

Verarschen - kannst du jemand anderen!!!

Ein Petri Heil
Michael


----------



## parser022 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

euch ist anscheinend wirklich nicht zu helfen. 

anstatt dankbar zu sein über ein wenig input zum thema abwinden asten und mitterwasser und tipps, wo man vielleicht den einen oder anderen schönen fisch fangen könnte, macht ihr nichts anderes, als den typischen österreicher heraushängen zu lassen und sich über alles und jeden aufzuregen und herzuziehen.

um diesem thread nun wieder etwas mehr sinn zu geben:

die obere grenze des langensteiner mitterwassers ist dort, wo die beiden arme wieder zusammentreffen, also in etwa 1km stromabwärts der straße, die zum kraftwerk führt. (siehe anhang)

am besten kommst du dort hin. wenn du bei dem bauernhaus in der kronau stehen bleibst und zu fuß quer über das feld gehst. dort gibts eine schöne, langsam fließende strecke auf der du bis auf karpfen alles finden kannst. forelle, aitel, hecht, barsch...

lg,
parser022


----------



## richard (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

…tja auch ich habe in Erinnerung, etwas Gelbes beim Bachforellenfoto gesehen zu  haben. Eine offene Frage bedingt eine korrekte Antwort 
Parser: Waren auf dem Foto gelbe Blumen oder nicht?
P.S. Ein sehr negativ konnotiertes Bild, welches Du über den „typischen Österreicher“ hast. Anyway. Gismowolf und fishmike, die ich seit Jahren persönlich kenne, sind jedenfalls das glatte Gegenteil; also jederzeit hilfsbereite und sehr angenehme Zeitgenossen. Gerade weil Du relativ neu hier bist, musst Du vorsichtig in der Beurteilung von Menschen sein, die Du nur oberflächlich kennen kannst. Rate hier nachdrücklich zum Einlenken.


----------



## parser022 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

nun. ich bin auch österreicher und genau aus diesem grunde erlaube ich es mir, über österreicher zu schreiben. wäre ich keiner, wärs nicht in ordnung.

die bachforellen stammen vom 22.3.2009.

lg, parser022


----------



## richard (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Waren auf dem Foto gelbe Blumen oder nicht? Wurde das Photo verkleinert oder nicht?


----------



## fishmike (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



richard schrieb:


> Waren auf dem Foto gelbe Blumen oder nicht? Wurde das Photo verkleinert oder nicht?



Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren!!

//Michi

ps: "Ehrlich währt am längsten!"


----------



## parser022 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

ok leute. ihr habt mich erwischt. hier nochmal das originalbild:


----------



## fishmike (26. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



parser022 schrieb:


> ok leute. ihr habt mich erwischt.



... wenigstens einsichtig bist du... #6

#q auch wenn du jetzt versuchtst das ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen ich finde deine Vorgehensweise :v
Wer versucht mit solchen Methoden Profit zu machen wird sich nicht lange im Geschäft halten können. #h

Eine Frage hast du uns allerdings noch immer nicht beantwortet!! Geht ganz einfach mit Ja oder Nein...

//Michi


----------



## parser022 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Ihr sprecht hier immer von Profit. Was meint ihr damit eigentlich. Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass ich mit meinem Projekt Geld verdiene, da bekomm ich maximal das raus, was ich an Servekosten und Eigeninitiative leiste.

Das einzige Portal, welches was nennenswertes verdient in der Online-Anglerszene ist ja ohnehin das Anglerboard. Alle anderen sind mehr oder weniger Beifang.

LG,
parser022


----------



## reitwagen (27. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Da ich neu hier bin erstmal hallo an alle!

War gestern im Mitterwasser (abwinden) unterwegs und konnte mit einem kleinen spinner eine schöne 38cm Regenbogenforelle landen. War echt toll, weils der erste Fang heuer ist und weil ich heuer zum ersten mal das abwindner Wasser habe (sonst immer langensteiner)

Werde morgen wieder unterwegs sein, weiß aber noch nicht genau wo. Habts ein paar tips zum wasser (besonders mitterwasser)

LG
Reitwagen


----------



## richard (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Servus reitwagen!

Willkommen im Klub und petri zur Forelle. Bei 38 cm ist schon etwas dran, Mahlzeit. Ich fische auch im Abwindner Wasser und fallweise im Langensteiner Recht. Wie war letztes Jahr die Saison in Langenstein?

lg,
Richard


----------



## reitwagen (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Richard!

Letztes Jahr war nicht sehr gut für mich. War nicht sehr oft da ich haus baut habe. Aber auch meine Freunde haben nich sehr viel erfolg gehabt.
Einige Weißfische (Barben, Brachsen,..) meistens aber klein.
herbst, winter war besser, sehr viele Aalruten, teilweise um 60cm.

Darum hab ich heuer mal abwinden probiert, sehr interessant da ich das wasser überhaupt nicht kenne. Bin noch viel am probieren. Mitterwasser taugt mir auf alle fälle schon mal.#


lg,
Reitwagen


----------



## reitwagen (12. April 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo an alle!

Frohe Ostern!
War heute mit einem Freund im Mitterwasser unterwegs.
Das warme Wetter wirkt Wunder. Den wir konnten 5 schöne Nerflinge alle um die 40cm und 3 schöne Rotfedern mit ca 30cm fangen. Natürlich schwimmen alle wieder da der Nerfling Ganzjähring geschont ist. War aber trotzdem ein tolles Erlebins. Wenns nicht so schnell finster geworden wäre hätten wir sicher noch ein paar gefangen, den die sind gesprungen wie wild. 

Mfg Reitwagen


----------



## Hund (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Kollegen 

Bin ein älterer Jungangler der sich überhaupt nicht auskennt.
Wer kann mir ein paar nützliche Tips zum Fischen im allgemeinen(Montagen-Köder-Plätze) und hauptsächlich zum
fischen im Mitterwasser geben damit mir endlich ein Licht aufgeht!!
Und ich vieleicht auch etwas fange!!! Danke


----------



## parser022 (27. Mai 2009)

*Müllsammelaktion am Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich einen Beitrag zum Thema Müll am Mitterwasser veröffentlicht hatte, bekam ich jede Menge Resonanz zu diesem Thema. Den Link zum Beitrag könnt ihr gerne per PM anfordern.

Nun bin ich gerade dabei, eine Müllsammelaktion auf die Beine zu stellen und frage euch vorab einmal, wer mich dabei unterstützen möchte?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

LG,
parser022


----------



## flati (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo,

nachdem mir jedesmal das "Geimpfte" aufgeht, wenn ich die Sauerei im Mitterwasser sehe, die wir zu mind. 90% unseren Angelkollegen mit Migrationshintergrund zu verdanken haben,
wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

lg


----------



## parser022 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

flati, vielen dank für deine unterstützung. jede helfende hand ist nützlich.
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass es ebensoviele österreicher sind, die hier ihren müll hinterlassen und ich möchte die sammelaktion nicht zur plattform machen für politische angelegenheiten. es geht einfach nur ums saubermachen.
ich habe vorhin einen neuen beitrag auf meiner website veröffentlicht, der die sammelaktion schon etwas konkretisiert.


----------



## flati (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Was ich geschrieben habe, ist keine politische Aussage und hat nichts mit Rassismus oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit (von diesen Dingen möchte ich mich auch ausdrücklich distanzieren) zu tun.
Wer jedoch öfter im Mitterwasser ist (ich meine hier den Bereich um die Furt bei der ehemligen Christlwirtin) weiß sehr wohl wem wir den Dreck zu verdanken haben. Es sind dort eine handvoll Dauerfischer die alles verdrecken - und das sind jene Personen die ich angesprochen habe.

Man sollte aber auch im Zuge einer Müllsammelaktion diese Herren aufklären, das es nicht so weiter gehen kann, da ansonsten nach kurzer Zeit Alles wieder beim Altem sein wird.

lg


----------



## parser022 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

es freut mich, dass du dich ausdrücklich von rassismus und ähnlichen blödheiten distanzierst. 

natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es keine schwarzen schafe gäbe, denjenigen, die sich so benehmen, kann man es nur sagen, sie aber nicht dazu zwingen, ihren müll aufzuheben. trotzdem möchte ich mit dieser aktion auch das umweltbewusstsein dieser personen stärken und darauf hoffen, dass es etwas bringt.

tragt euch doch bitte auf meiner website mittels eines kommentares ein für einen der beiden vorgeschlagenen termine.

vielen dank,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

An all jene die sich *noch nicht* zur Müllsammelaktion geäußert haben:

Ich finde es schon etwas schade, dass es jede Menge Leute gibt, die sich sofort einloggen, wenn etwas neues in diesem Thread passiert und zu allem und jedem ihren Senf abgeben und den allwissenden Heiland spielen (keine Namen). Ist es aber dann einmal gefragt, etwas zu tun, selbst anzupacken, werden die Stimmen ganz leise und es scheint, als würde hier niemand mitlesen.

Ein Hoch auf die Zunft!

An all jene, die ihre Unterstützung angeboten haben und dieses noch tun schon jetzt:

Vielen Dank und Respekt!

LG,
parser022


----------



## richard (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

​Parser, die Leute die ich kenne und im Gewässer fischen, sammeln Müll (nicht nur den eigenen) aus einem Selbstverständnis heraus und das seit vielen, vielen Jahren. Folglich bedarf es nicht zwingenderweise Deines Aufrufes, dass die Leute auf den Gedanken kommen. 

Ich verwehre mich ganz entschieden gegen Deine impliziten Vorwürfe!
(„Ist es aber dann einmal gefragt, etwas zu tun, selbst anzupacken, werden die Stimmen ganz leise (…))“

P.S. Zwischen Bewerbung der Gewässer im Internet und Müllaufkommen könnte ein Zusammenhang bestehen. Aber an das hast Du möglichweise gedacht, als Du diese Müllsammlung, die an sich auch löblich ist, ausgerufen hast.


----------



## parser022 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Richard, es reicht nicht, nur den eigenen Müll und das was rundherum liegt aufzusammeln. Damit hält man die Situation nur in Schach. Um wirklich etwas zu bewirken, muss man gezielte Großaktionen starten.

Ich frage mich, warum sich keiner von euch früher gemeldet hat, oder warum du erst jetzt schreibst, wo du dich angegriffen fühlst. Dieses Thema sollte eigentlich jeden von Natur aus interessieren.

Ich verbitte mir übrigens die indirekten Angriffe deinerseits, was mein Webprojekt betrifft:

"Zwischen Bewerbung der Gewässer im Internet und Müllaufkommen könnte ein Zusammenhang bestehen. Aber an das hast Du möglichweise gedacht, als Du diese Müllsammlung, die an sich auch löblich ist, ausgerufen hast. ."

Wenn du etwas zu sagen hast, dann sage es direkt. Du stellst meine Aktion so hin, als würde ich den Müll wegräumen wollen, der durch meine Website entstanden ist. Vollkommener Unsinn.
Der Müll am Mitterwasser existiert nicht erst seit heuer, sondern ist schon seit vielen Jahren ein Problem. Hier Rückschlüsse auf den Zusammenhang der Existenz meiner Website und einer gesteigerten Ablagerung von Müll zu ziehen ist wirklich sehr weit herbeigeholt und lenkt nur von der Müllthematik ansich ab.

Lieber Gruß,
parser022


----------



## fishmike (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser,
ich finde deine uneigennützige Müllsammelaktion echt löblich und vor allem dass du bei jeder Gelegenheit auf dein Werbeprojekt verweist. 
Stell dir vor, es gibt Leute die räumen schon seit Jahren den Mist anderer weg und das auch ohne publicity.

PS: Wer mit gezielten Werbeaktionen auf ein Gewässer aufmerksam macht, sollte sich nicht über möglicherweise unerwünschte Nebenerscheinungen - wie beispielsweise mehr Müll - wundern. - du musst dich jetzt natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen... #h

//Michael


----------



## parser022 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Fishmike, du bist also auch der Meinung, dass die Ursache für den Müll am Mitterwasser mein Webprojekt ist. Vielen Dank, dass ihr mir alle soviel Einfluss auf die österreichische Bevölkerung zuschreibt. Ich hatte das anscheinend selbst unterschätzt. ;-)

Naja wenigstens sprecht ihr euch nicht strikt gegen die Aktion aus, das muss man euch ja auch zugute halten. Warum ihr mich dennoch bei jeder Gelegenheit anfeindet, müsst ihr mir eines Tages bei einem Glas Wein erklären.

Frieden,
parser022


----------



## Hund (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Andreas 

Fühl Dich von ein paar Neidhammel nicht gleich angegriffen, wenn nähmlich die Leute ihren 
Mühl und den anderer wirklich mitnehmen würden müßtest Du nicht zu einer Mühlsammelaktion
aufrufen!
Und deine Webseite ist spitze da Du sehr gute Berichte schreibst.
Habe wahrscheinlich auch am 27.06. Zeit aber erst ab 13 Uhr 30


                                                                                     Gruß
                                                                                  Thomas


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hey!
bin linzer und fische hauptsächlich in (mühlviertler) seen auf karpfen. Meine erste Frage ist: gibt die Donau rund um Linz(ausser im Hafen) auch Karpfen her? Fischt hier wer aktiv auf karpfen?

Da ich auch sehr zanderbegeistert bin, hier noch eine Frage, auch wenn ich mir keine wirklichen Antworten erhoffe(gibt ja wahrscheinlich keiner seine Fangplätze auf  ):
wie schauts in der Donau um Linz mit den Zandern aus? Derzeit fische ich an der Donau rund um Aschach und ich fluche nur mehr weil ich andauernd in den Steinen meine Jigs abreisse  Fische wären hier aber nicht schlecht!

Danke für die Antworten, 

Spezi


----------



## parser022 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> hey!
> bin linzer und fische hauptsächlich in (mühlviertler) seen auf karpfen. Meine erste Frage ist: gibt die Donau rund um Linz(ausser im Hafen) auch Karpfen her? Fischt hier wer aktiv auf karpfen?
> 
> Da ich auch sehr zanderbegeistert bin, hier noch eine Frage, auch wenn ich mir keine wirklichen Antworten erhoffe(gibt ja wahrscheinlich keiner seine Fangplätze auf  ):
> ...



Hallo Spezi,

versuchs mal im Wiesinger oder Schiefner Wasser im Ennser Hafen auf Karpfen. Beide Gewässer sind gut bestückt, auch was die Zander betrifft. Besonders im Schiefner Wasser auf der letzten Geraden vor der Fischereigrenze zum Recht Donau-Krems I/1a werden jedes Jahr viele Zander erwischt.

Zu deinem Problem mit den abgerissenen Jigs: Probiers mal in der Nacht mit dunklen, länglichen Schwimmwobblern. Die hängst du bestimmt nirgends ein und wenn die Zander rauben, dann wirst du damit Sternstunden erleben.

LG,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (4. Juni 2009)

*Müllsammelaktion am Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,
 ich denke, es wird Zeit, den Termin zu fixieren. Aufgrund einer Mehrheitsentscheidung fällt die *Müllsammelaktion am Mitterwasser* auf den


*Datum:      27.Juni 2009
Uhrzeit:    08:00
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz beim Kraftwerk (Astener Seite) *



 Die Aktion wird in etwa bis 11:00 Uhr dauern, dann müssen wir abbrechen und den gesammelten Müll zum ASZ Asten (Edelweißstraße 14b) verfrachten und entsorgen.
 Bisher haben folgende Helfer zugesagt:


 - Josh
- Alwin
- Oliver
- Flati
- Reitwagen
- Patrick
- Meine Wenigkeit


 Es wäre gut, wenn jeder eines, oder mehrere dieser Dinge mitbringen könnte:


 -Arbeitshandschuhe
-Gummi- oder sogar Watstiefel
-Müll-Spieß oder Greifer
-Schaufel


 Ich werde ein paar Rollen Müllsäcke besorgen und verteilen.
 Bitte fragt doch auch noch eure Freunde/Bekannten, ob sie eventuell bereit wären, mitzuhelfen.


 LG und vielen Dank,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

An alle, denen das Mitterwasser zum Mithelfen zu weit entfernt ist schicke ich folgende Botschaft:

Ich bin mir sicher, auch an euren Gewässern liegt Müll herum. Wie wärs also, wenn ihr in nächster Zeit, oder vielleicht sogar am selben Tag wie wir euren Beitrag für die Umwelt bei euch am Wasser leistet und wir die Aktion somit geographisch ausdehnen?

Ihr könntet mir dann Fotos eurer Erfolge zukommen lassen und ich stelle das ganze in einem gemeinsamen Artikel online unter dem (leider jetzt noch illusorischem) Titel "Österreichweite Müllsammelaktion".

Das würde wirklich etwas bewirken, wenn sich die Anglerschaft österreichweit zusammentut. Damit würden wir es sogar in Landesweite Medien schaffen...Naja, träumen darf man ja wohl noch, oder ist es doch nicht so abwegig wie ich denke?

LG und green Peace,
parser022


----------



## Hund (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute

Hat irgendwer von Euch schon einmal einen Karpfen aus dem Mitterwasser gekocht und
wie schmecken die?
Konnte übrigens letzte Woche beim Karpfensteg 2.schöne Aitel um die 50 cm fangen ist
ein ganz guter Platz dort für Aitel und Karpfen um die 2-3 Kilo!!
 Wo kann ich am Mitterwasser Forellen fangen??


----------



## parser022 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ Hund

Karpfen aus dem Mitterwasser schmecken so, wie auch aus anderen fast stehenden Gewässern mit Schlammgrund. Man sollte sie eventuell auswassern vor dem Verzehr, gut würzen oder sogar räuchern. Ich persönlich räuchere Karpfen aus dem Mitterwasser, wenn ich mir mal einen mitnehme, was selten vorkommt.

Forellen im gibts im Mitterwasser vor allem an den schneller fließenden Bereichen. Z.B. links stomabwärts von der Auseebrücke bei der kleinen Betonmauer, oder wenn man zum Kraftwerk fährt beim ersten Arm gleich ober- und unterhalb von den Rohren. Dort wo der Ipfbach mündet gibts auch welche. Allerdings halten sich von den eingesetzten Forellen, wie überall anderswo auch sehr wenige. Die meisten werden gleich gefangen oder gefressen. Gezielt auf Forellen zu angeln kann man meiner Meinung nach bleiben lassen.

LG,
parser022


----------



## Hund (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser

Viel Erfolg bei Eurer Mühlsammelaktion-muß leider arbeiten!!
Mit was für Köder fischt Du auf Forellen im Mitterwasser?
Vielleicht können wir uns einmal einen Termin ausmachen für ein Angelguiding.

                                                                                  Sg Tom


----------



## parser022 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

@ Hund

als gute Köder haben sich kleine Wobbler und ganz normale Mepps-Spinner in dunklen Farben bewährt. Ich habe aber auch schon Forellen an einer leichten Posenmontage mit Wurm oder Made erwischt, oft sogar beim Köderfischzupfen.

LG,
parser022


----------



## parser022 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

 Können wir überhaupt Müll einsammeln, was meint ihr? Fällt die Aktion für dieses Mal ins Wasser.

Bitte um schnelle Info.

sorry,ich hab den falschen button erwischt und deinen beitrag teilweise gelöscht....rob


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

bei uns an der donau in altenwörth ganz sicher.
da spült jetzt das hochwasser den dreck der UNfischer weg.


----------



## parser022 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Liebe Freischwimmer,

auch wenn wir alle in der Lage wären, mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille auf die Jagd nach dem Müll zu gehen, ist es denke ich aufgrund der derzeitgen Wetter- und Wasserstandsbedingungen leider erforderlich, die Müllsammelaktion für dieses Mal abzusagen bzw. zu verschieben.

Patrick (an dieser Stelle vielen Dank) hat mir heute Fotos von der derzeitigen Situation am Mitterwasser geschickt und laut seiner und auch meiner Einschätzung macht es momentan einfach keinen Sinn, denn die Ufer sind bereits überschwemmt und somit könnten wir maximal im umliegenden Wald auf die Suche nach Müll gehen. Das Hauptproblem liegt aber eben im Uferbereich. Hinzu kommt, dass nach dem Hochwasser bestimmt jede Menge neuer Müll angeschwemmt wird, oder sich an anderen Stellen sammelt. Somit könnte man diesen Umstand bei unserer Aktion nützen, wenn man sie verschiebt.

Hier die Fotos:













Da ich bereit mit Herrn Nöbauer und den Besitzern des Revieres Donau C in Kontakt stehe, werde ich bei der Terminfindung mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten, um etwas größeres auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.

LG und vielen Dank für eure Einsatzbereitschaft,
parser022


----------



## flati (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Tja da kann man nix machen - ich denke im Spätherbst wäre es wieder sinnvoll, denn jetzt mit der hohen Vegetation und den ganzen Tümpeln und Löchern die nach dem Hochwasser bleiben werden, wird es vorher wenig Sinn machen.
Aber meine Zusage gilt natürlich weiterhin.

lg


----------



## parser022 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hallo leute,

was tut sich bei euch im abwinder recht? 

ich hatte mal einen kleinen hecht und einen zander, sowie einige barben auf gummifisch (!). war aber selten dort in letzter zeit. was tut sich so in sachen zander, barsch und hecht. wer hat was erwischt?

lg
parser022


----------



## Hund (4. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser

Angeblich steht ein guter Hecht bei der Brücke vorm Kraftwerk, hat ein Kollege
vorige Woche abgehängt.
Beim Mitterwasser selbst geht nur was unter den Rohren bis ungefähr 30 Meter unterhalb.
Aber nicht vergessen viel Mückenschutzmittel!!!!
Oberhalb  der Rohre geht mit Raubfischangeln gar nichts da alles zugewachsen ist,
mich selbst narren hier ein paar wirklich große Karpfen (wirklich sehr große)!!

                                                                                                             Mfg Hund


----------



## parser022 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Lieber Hund,

danke für die Info. Sag, warum gehst du eigentlich im Hochsommer ans Mitterwasser und plagst dich? Sieh dir doch mal die Donau und den Altarm an, wenn man ein wenig weiß, wie es geht, ist dort sicher mehr zu holen und das ganze ist mit weniger Strapazen verbunden. Ich persönlich beangle das Mitterwasser nur vom Herbst bis in Frühjahr. Nach der Hechtschonzeit gehe ich meistens schon garnicht mehr hin, weil der Aufwand erfahrungsgemäß nicht wirklich lohnt. 

LG,
parser022


----------



## richard (21. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

War dieses Jahr des Öfteren im Langensteiner und Abwindner Recht (oberhalb und unterhalb vom KW). Was mir im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren aufgefallen ist: 
Ich habe vergleichsweise viele Nasen gefangen und zwar in einem Größenband von 20 – 30 cm. In früheren Jahren waren sie weniger, dafür aber in einem Größenband von 35 – 45 cm. Ich denke die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen im Langensteiner Recht werden gut angenommen. Auch Brassen sind dieses Jahr stark und ebenfalls kleiner als in den Vorjahren. Bei Barben sind die Fänge dieses Jahr unbefriedigend. 
Was sind eure Eindrücke?


----------



## the_bogis (23. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo erst mal an alle #h
Habe mir nach einigem hin und her wieder das Abwindner Recht gekauft.
War von Freitag bis Samstag bei der Mündung des Altarms auf B3 Seite.
Habe eine schöne Barbe und eine Forelle gefangen. und viele kleine Fische. Darunter auch einige Blaunasen mit ca. 15cm. Also viele kleine die wieder zurück durften und wenig grosse. Wie siehts denn zur Zeit nach dem Kraftwerk aus? Jemand dort gewesen?


----------



## parser022 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

bis jetzt konnte ich im Altarm einige Barsche und kleine Hechte erwischen und einen Zander am Spitz. Generell geht es, was Raubfische betrifft noch etwas zäh, aber es wird sicher noch besser im Herbst. Am Ende des Altarmes rauben die Schiede abends wie verrückt.
Auf der anderen Seite der Donau geht es ganz gut. Am Kanal ist immer was los und auch beim Betonpfeiler stehen Fische. Auf den Stiegen liegen regelmäßig die Schuppen der gefangenen Barben.

LG
parser022


----------



## the_bogis (24. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

meinst du mit "auf der anderen Seite" stromabwärts gesehen das rechte Ufer? Da war ich noch nie weil mein Schwager sagte da ist sooooooo a Strömung.


----------



## parser022 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

ja, genau die seite meine ich. ca 150 meter unter dem kraftwerk ist eine kleine bucht. "der kanal". dort solltest du es mal probieren oder im strömungsschatten des betonpfeilers noch weiter unten.


----------



## the_bogis (24. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Danke für die Info!
Werds mal probieren und natürlich berichten.


----------



## wernherr (25. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo! 

Der Thread wird ja immer länger und länger. *gg* Da ich dieses Jahr das Schiefnerwasser (Einmündung Enns in Donau) habe, und nicht wirklich viel geht, bin ich schon am überlegen für nächste Saison. Könnte hier mal jemand kurz das Langensteinerrecht (C-Wasser) beschreiben - Grenzen, Landschaft, Gewässerbeschreibung, usw. Wäre wirklich toll. 

cheerio werner


----------



## the_bogis (27. August 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Guten Morgen |wavey:

War gestern unterhalb des Kraftwerks angeln. Konnte dort 5 Barben fangen! 2 Durften wieder zurück weil die mir zu gross waren. 3 habe ich behalten. War echt toll! Danke nochmal für die Infos!#6


----------



## Hund (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Parser022

Habe da mal eine frage zu dem Betonpfeiler den Du oben ansprichst?

Wie fische ich dort am besten ?

Mit schwerem Grundblei oder mit Futterkorb?

Ist anfüttern notwendig?

Danke für die Auskunft

Thomas


----------



## parser022 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Hund,

am besten direkt vom Pfeiler runter fischen im Strömungsschatten mit 100g Blei. Füttern ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, kannst du aber auch machen. Entweder mit schwerem Futterkorb statt dem Blei, oder du nimmst eine Rute nur als Fütterungsrute. An die kannst du einen extremen Futterkorb montieren und sie einfach grade runterlassen ohne Haken. Das Futter treibt die Strömung runter, an deiner aktiven Rute vorbei.

LG,
parser022


----------



## the_bogis (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi abwindner Fischer!#h

hab mich auch schon gefragt wie das geht? Wenn einer an der Angel hängt zum Ufer gehen? Weil raufziehen geht ja nicht|kopfkrat
Hm? Hab ich noch nie probiert.


----------



## parser022 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

entweder mit einem spundwandkescher oder halt ans ufer gehen.


----------



## parser022 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

oder du baust dir aus einem normalen kescher einen spundwandkescher indem du ihn mit einem seil an drei punkten befestigst.


----------



## the_bogis (9. September 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

danke für den Tipp! ihr seid echt toll hier!#r


----------



## parser022 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab am Wochenende mehrere Zanderbisse gehabt und konnte 2 Exemplare auf 15er Gummifische erwischen mit 58 und 62 cm.












LG,
parser022


----------



## the_bogis (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wow tolle Fische!#r


----------



## parser022 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Leute,

bald hätte ich vergessen, euch upzudaten. Eine Woche nach den letzten Fängen kam ich erneut nach OÖ und die Zander waren noch da:
















Ich konnte einen 69er und einen 70er auf Gummifisch und mein Freund Josh ebenfalls einen 70er auf Wobbler fangen.

Das waren allerdings die letzten Fänge aus der harten Hauptströmung. Jetzt heißt's ab in den Hafen an die tiefen Stellen, denn die Wassertemperatur ist in den letzen Wochen dramatisch gesunken.

Tight Lines,
parser022


----------



## Hund (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Andreas

Wollte >Dir einpaarmal auf deiner Seite angelguiding at. schreiben geht aber nicht mehr.
Ich wollte >Dir nur zu deiner Storie übers Quappenangeln in Ruten und Rolle gratulieren und auch fragen ob anglermäßig was geht um diese Jahreszeit, etwa in der Bucht unterm Kraftwerk?????

IG Tom


----------



## Hund (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo Anglerfreunde

Ich wollte das Thema nur mal wieder ausgraben!!!

Und ein paar Fragen hätte ich auch gleich noch???

Da ich das Wasser jetzt schon das 3 Jahr habe und eigentlich immer
nur auf der Astenerseite zum angeln war bräuchte ich ein paar Tipps
für die Abwindener seite hauptsächlich im Bezug auf den Altarm.
Wo sind gute Plätzte zum Karpfenfischen??
Wie und womit anfüttern??
Wann sind die besten Zeiten ??
Mit welchem Köder am besten??

Ich muß dazusagen das ich es heuer schon drüben probiert habe aber leider
als Schneider nachhausegefahren bin es waren aber ein paar Kollegen ca 150 meter unter mir die haben gefangen wie die Wilden.
Ich hoffe das mir hier geholfen wird da es mir am Altarm sehr gut gefällt und wir Angler ja nich neidisch sind!!!!!!!!!! 

Und dann noch ein Fangerfolg von der anderen Seite der Donau im Dschungel des Mitterwassers, 3 schöne Aitel!!


----------



## wernherr (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Sieht ja super aus!!
Hat eigentlich schon mal wer Aalande im Mitterwasser gefangen bzw. gesichtet? 

lg Werner


----------



## buddy01 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Ja, ich hab vor 3 oder 4 Jahren einen Kleinenauf einen 2.5cm Miniwobbler gefangen. War übrigens mein erster! Heuer auf genau den selben Wobbler einen sehr schönen mit gut über 2.5kg in der Donau.


----------



## martin k (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

hi,

nur zur info: der aland, auch seider od. nerfling genannt, ist in oberösterreich ganzjährig geschont...

grüsse
martin


----------



## buddy01 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo, 

nur zur Klarstellung - meine gefangenen Fische wurden selbstverständlich wieder zurückgesetzt! Man kann sich eben nicht immer aussuchen welche Fische den Köder nehmen. 

Es ist dennoch interessant zu sehen, daß diese Fischart aber immer noch gefangen wird, also in den Gewässern GSD noch vorkommt.


----------



## LELO (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

tja hab mich jetzt mal extra angemeldet um hier was zu schreiben!

Einmal versteh ich die Aufregung den ich hasse es auch das der Müll dort bleibt.
Aber andererseits denk mal nach früher wo man mit dem Auto fast überall zufahren konnte war es nicht so schlimm. un ich hab auch damals oft die säcke mitgenommen und dann mit meinem Mist zusammen entsorgt, jetzt denk ich nicht daran weil ich mir verarscht vorkomme, ich bin an diesem Wasser seit ich selber Angeln darf und bin jetzt 25 ist nicht grad wenig!
Der Bestand ist katastrophal geworden wann wird den mal nach besetzt? Also und dann wir zuerst die eine Zufahrt blockiert mit steinen und Ausgrabungen, dann der Schranken beim Bauern und jetzt auch hinten bei der Feuerwehr!!!!!! Schön langsam kotzt mich das an wenn jemand sich über Müllsituation beschwert und Plastik an die Bäume tackert, und gebleichtes mit Tinte besudeltes Papier hinein tut!!!!! Denk mal nach!!!!!! Anstatt das wir uns mal zusammensetzen und darüber gründlich diskutieren und schauen was wir wirklich möchten und dann versuchen dieses auch zu verwirklichen.
Ich überlege schon seit längerem etwas in die Richtung zu machen. Denkt mal nach ;-)

grüße


----------



## LELO (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*



martin k schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nur zur info: der aland, auch seider od. nerfling genannt, ist in oberösterreich ganzjährig geschont...
> 
> ...



Bist der typische Klugsch.....#q


----------



## buddy01 (1. Juni 2011)

*Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser Fänge 2011*

Ich versuche mal wieder etwas Bewegung in den Thread zu bringen ... 
Wie sieht es denn heuer bereits mit Euren Fängen aus? Im Mitterwasser und Donau Astener Seite war ich mit meiner Ausbeute bezogen auf die wenigen Tage die ich erst unterwegs war relativ zufrieden. Einige Karpfen, Karauschen, Aitel und zumindest eine schöne Forelle. Was mich etwas überrascht hat zu frühreren Jahren, daß ich noch keinen Hecht aus dem Mitterwasser gezogen habe ebenso bin ich entäuscht vom Altarm. Dort  hatte ich bis auf eine Mini-Forelle noch keinen Fisch-Kontakt. 

Hat sich das Gewässer in den letzten 3 Jahren wirklich so "verändert"/verschlechtert? Am Befischungsdruck kann es kaum liegen - vor 3 Jahren hab ich (trotz guter Fänge) genau deswegen mir wieder ein anderes Gewässer gesucht, weil immer soviele Angler unterwegs waren. Heuer hab ich aber bisher immer nur wenige Angler am Gewässer gesehen. Auch nach dem Kraftwerk ist es meistens sehr ruhig - früher bekam man dort nur selten die Möglichkeit zu fischen, da die Plätze immer besetzt waren.

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Response.

LG
Buddy


----------



## Hund (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hallo

Ich befische jetzt das Mitterwassser seid 4 Jahren und habe
eigentlich bis jetzt ganz ordentliche Fische gefangen obwohl
in letzter Zeit viel gebaggert und gebaut wurde am Mitterwasser
bei den 2 Röhren auf der Astenerseite konnte ich vor kurzem ein
paar Aitel fangen, Karpfen leider heuer noch keinen ich habe aber
einmal einen getroffen der beim Warmwassereinlauf ein paar 
schöne Karpfen fangen konnte und auch Barben und Brassen.
Ich sehe auch sehr wenige Angler auf der Astenerseite drüben
in Abwinden sieht da die Sache schon etwas anders aus den da sind
schon öfter eine menge Angler unterwegs.

LG

Tom


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Auch wenn der letzte Post von 2011 ist - hab mir heuer wieder das Mitterwasser gekauft und versuche es morgen mal auf Zander. Evtl. springt ja ein KArpfen heraus, wer weiß?

Hat jemand mal Lust heuer auf Waller bzw. Karpfen anzusitzen? Ich bin, was das Mitterwasser betrifft noch immer ein wenig unschlüssig und würde mich über ein geseliges Wochenende(ich bring das Bier) freuen


----------



## fischhunter69 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob hier jemand am Mitterwasser fischt . der letzte Eintrag ist ja schon etwas länger her .
Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Karte am Mitterwasser/steiningerrecht
Ein paar gute Brachsen waren schon dabei ,Karpfen mein Zielfisch hatte ich noch keinen. Vl. kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tips geben wie sich das ändern könnte . fischhunter69


----------



## buddy01 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Abwinden Asten, bzw. Mitterwasser*

Hi fishhunter, 
ich probiere es heuer auch wieder einmal in Abwinden+Mitterwasser. Karpfen sind zwar nicht mein Zielfisch, aber gefangen hab ich sie praktisch schon überall - den ganzen Altarm entlang, im Strom, oberhalb und unterhalb des KW, linke/rechte Donau Seite .. bis eigentlich aufs Mitterwasser selber. Ich schätze das liegt daran, daß im Mitterwasser die Aitel im Normalfall viel schneller am Köder sind - daher würd ich da eher auf Boilies setzen. Die fängigen Köder sonst waren Mistwürmer (eher im Strom), Tauwurm, aber genauso Maden auf die nicht nur kleine Karpfen gingen.


----------



## Carpmeik69 (27. März 2020)

Hallo Leute ! Wollte mal nachfragen ob noch irgendwer in Abwinden angelt? Würde mich über einen Austausch freuen.
LG Mike


----------

